# Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Out 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2013 às 00:12)

Estremoz (ontem): 

Temperatura máxima = 21,7 ºC (14h52)
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (07h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Início de Outubro com muita humidade, céu encoberto e períodos de chuva fraca *

*O mês de Setembro foi, este ano, o mais quente desde pelo menos o ano de 2003.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 21,7 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2013 às 13:21)

A oeste uma linha de instabilidade sobe o litoral e entra por Lisboa/Vale do Tejo onde devido á chegada de ar quente vindo de S a linha toma características de frente quente.

Ao longo do Vale do Sado surge a primeira actividade  em resposta ao aquecimento diurno.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Out 2013 às 16:32)

Chove no barrocal Algarvio aqui perto de Vilarinhos-São Brás de Alportel.
Brandinha mas está cerradinho


----------



## ecobcg (2 Out 2013 às 16:52)

Por aqui também cai, mas fraquinha.... 0,8mm nas Fontes para já...

A máxima de hoje chegou aos *25,3ºC*.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Out 2013 às 17:01)

Gostava de ver o acumulado (mm) de chuva durante a última semana em Évora.  

Por aqui tudo calmo, às 13h quando fui almoçar estavam 27º  Até teve uma manhã simpática, com algumas abertas interessantes, mas agora está tudo mais cinzento.

Curiosa é a previsão do IPMA para a madrugada/manhã de amanhã no distrito de Évora, especialmente olhando para os distritos vizinhos.


----------



## AnDré (2 Out 2013 às 18:01)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Gostava de ver o acumulado (mm) de chuva durante a última semana em Évora.



44,9mm até às 12h UTC de hoje, segundo a ogimet.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2013 às 19:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com uma chuvinha fraca há uma hora atrás que não deu para acumular nada.

Máxima: 24.6ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 22.6ºC

O IPMA prolongou o aviso amarelo para o distrito de Faro até 06:59:59 (hora de Portugal). O aviso está mais de acordo com as previsões dos modelos, um até um pouco exagerado que é o Arome, a precipitação prevista só ocorreria se formasse um MCS aqui em cima.   A precipitação poderá variar entre 5 a 10 mm, agora mais do que isso tenho sérias dúvidas, embora às vezes exista surpresas.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2013 às 20:43)

Trovoada violenta e constante pelo menos pela cadência de raios para o lado de Castelo Branco/Fratel.


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2013 às 21:19)

O modelo do IPMA coloca isto para depois da meia noite... uma trovoada intensa...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Out 2013 às 21:21)

Deve ser deve, mais uma vez nao vamos ver uma pinga


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2013 às 21:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Deve ser deve, mais uma vez nao vamos ver uma pinga



Na sexta feira acabou por acertar naquela mancha intensa sobre Alcácer/Montemor... houve alguns ventos intensos e bastante chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2013 às 21:33)

Céu nublado e 20,9ºC. A trovoada violenta que avistei a Norte tem uma assinatura algo para o brutal no radar.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2013 às 21:40)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 25,0 ºC (13h32)
Temperatura mínima = 19,0 ºC (07h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *25,0 ºC* (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Aurélio (2 Out 2013 às 22:10)

Para isso teria que nascer ainda ... pois no satélite não existe absolutamente nada de nada e parece estar a limpar ....

Será que se vai formar algo, não me parece ... se chegar a chover é uma sorte mas vamos aguardar, pode ser que algum modelo acerte alguma vez nas previsões para aqui ..

Senão parece que teremos que aguardar bastante para ver alguma coisa !


----------



## trovoadas (2 Out 2013 às 22:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com uma chuvinha fraca há uma hora atrás que não deu para acumular nada.
> 
> Máxima: 24.6ºC
> mínima: 19.9ºC
> ...



Não confio nada na previsão do Arome. Está bastante exagerada a meu ver, já a do Aladdin parece-me ser demais... Apostaria mais nesses valores que dizes. Mesmo assim a avaliar pelas imagens de satélite qualquer leigo diria que seria impossível precipitar esta noite 
Será que haverá surpresas?


----------



## GonçaloMPB (3 Out 2013 às 00:08)

Em Évora tudo tranquilo, continuo sem perceber o porquê do IPMA prever chuva forte das 0h às 12h para este distrito quando nos distritos vizinhos prevê aguaceiros fracos e o satélite/radar parece impávido e sereno não fazendo prever algum evento extremo de chuva forte. Será alguma célula que vai crescer de repente aqui e descarregar apenas neste distrito? 

Enfim, cheira-me a diarreia mental.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2013 às 00:52)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Em Évora tudo tranquilo, continuo sem perceber o porquê do IPMA prever chuva forte das 0h às 12h para este distrito quando nos distritos vizinhos prevê aguaceiros fracos e o satélite/radar parece impávido e sereno não fazendo prever algum evento extremo de chuva forte. Será alguma célula que vai crescer de repente aqui e descarregar apenas neste distrito?
> 
> Enfim, cheira-me a diarreia mental.



Provavelmente trata-se de um erro.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2013 às 01:53)

Agora apenas no sul aparece o *distrito de Faro* com *alerta amarelo*.

E as primeiras células começam a aparecer no SAT24; provavelmente maior atenção para o sector do sotavento, onde há probabilidade de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2013 às 01:54)

vamos aguardar mais um pouco porque a orientação não é grande coisa... parece ir mais a este do que o modelo previa mas está a crescer...


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2013 às 08:36)

Acabou por não acontecer nada. Alguma chuva fraca, as precipitações mais interessantes entraram por Ayamonte e mais tarde por Huelva.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Out 2013 às 09:15)

Agreste disse:


> Acabou por não acontecer nada. Alguma chuva fraca, as precipitações mais interessantes entraram por Ayamonte e mais tarde por Huelva.



Já vai sendo hábito!

Por aqui o dia amanheceu com algumas nuvens e as mínimas da noite foram de 17,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 20,1ºC em Carvoeiro.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Out 2013 às 09:44)

Mais uma vez passámos do muita coisa ao nada! 

Já esteve mais limpo esta manhã, agora vai ficando mais nublado mas não passará disto. A tendência é para melhoria!


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2013 às 10:24)

A estação de Tavira, apesar de tudo, acumulou quase 40 mm nestes últimos dias, o que é um excelente valor para esta época do ano. Fazendo uma espécie de meta-análise de várias normais climatológicas antigas constata-se que o grosso da precipitação só começa lá mais para o final de Outubro. 

Para além disso a orientação da linha da costa favorece a região entre Huelva e o estreito de Gibraltar em alguns eventos. Noutros até são os algarvios os favorecidos. A precipitação média anual de Huelva é idêntica à de VRSA e a de Cádis é idêntica à de Tavira.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2013 às 10:40)

frederico disse:


> A estação de Tavira, apesar de tudo, acumulou quase 40 mm nestes últimos dias, o que é um excelente valor para esta época do ano. Fazendo uma espécie de meta-análise de várias normais climatológicas antigas constata-se que o grosso da precipitação só começa lá mais para o final de Outubro.
> 
> Para além disso a orientação da linha da costa favorece a região entre Huelva e o estreito de Gibraltar em alguns eventos. Noutros até são os algarvios os favorecidos. A precipitação média anual de Huelva é idêntica à de VRSA e a de Cádis é idêntica à de Tavira.



Onde é que tu vês os dados da Estação de Tavira .... precisava dos dados de estações aí da zona do Sotavento para juntar áquelas que já disponibilizei no tópico " Climatologia de Portugal" mas não encontro no Wunderground.....
Esqueceste de dizer .... que costuma vir pela Feira de Faro, e já os "antigos" diziam que a chuva aparece é pela Feira de Faro !


----------



## frederico (3 Out 2013 às 11:06)

http://www.cvtavira.pt/home/index.php?id=88


----------



## Aurélio (3 Out 2013 às 11:14)

frederico disse:


> http://www.cvtavira.pt/home/index.php?id=88



Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2013 às 12:44)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas e ainda choveu qualquer coisita durante a noite, que acumulei 1 mm.  Aqui, sempre ouvi dizer que as primeiras chuvas ocorriam pela Feira de Olhão, de 27 a 29 de Setembro e este ano assim foi. 

Não posso queixar-me por aqui, ainda choveu 38 mm, nada mau e bem melhor que o ano passado.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Out 2013 às 18:38)

Vai pingando fraco por aqui e está escuro a nascente para os lados de Tavira.

PS: Que grandes células se formaram para os lados de Espanha


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2013 às 19:21)

Muita animação sobre o lago da barragem do Alqueva a partir das 18h00 ...


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2013 às 21:09)

O mais estranho do final de tarde de hoje é que me parece ter visto 3 ou 4 arco-íris do lado nascente...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Out 2013 às 21:12)

Estremoz: 

Temperatura máxima = 25,9 ºC (16h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *25,9 ºC* (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Out 2013 às 21:19)

Agreste disse:


> O mais estranho do final de tarde de hoje é que me parece ter visto 3 ou 4 arco-íris do lado nascente...



Não é estranho, no caminho de Faro para Olhão vi 3 arco-iris para nascente.


----------



## Agreste (3 Out 2013 às 21:25)

não posso provar porque não tinha máquina comigo mas pareceu-me ver 5... um bem definido e os outros muito ténues...


----------



## amando96 (3 Out 2013 às 23:05)

Eu só vi 2, até tenho fotos mas só do mais "forte".


----------



## actioman (4 Out 2013 às 08:49)

Se vocês com esses bons acumulados se queixam, que direi eu aqui no Alentejo raiano? 

Desde que tenho estação a registar dados e que sigo com mais atenção este bichinho da meteorologia, é dos piores anos em termos de precipitação desde Maio para cá!
Quando vos leio com esses enormes acumulados em poucos dias e eu aqui com dificuldade cheguei a uns míseros 19mm em Setembro (a normal 71-00 da EMA de Elvas é de 25,6mm), dá-me vontade de rir e chorar ao mesmo tempo. 
Isto para nem referir os 0,2mm que levo acumulados neste Outubro que agora começou. E pelas tendências que nos mostram os modelos (que andam de uma forma geral bem piores que o habitual) isto vai manter-se seco até pelo menos meados deste mês...

Enfim valham-me algumas imagens menos habituais que os céus vão mostrado e assim me vou distraindo neste enorme marasmo e desilusões continuas que os estados de tempo me têm por aqui reservado. 












Neste momento registo 16,9ºC e a mínima desta madrugada foi de 14,7ºC.
Amanheceu com muita humidade e algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais altas da cidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Out 2013 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporariamente nublado durante a tarde. A noite já foi mais fresquinha.

Máxima: 24.5ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
actual: 20.5ºC


----------



## trovoadas (7 Out 2013 às 14:55)

Não se passa nada por aqui! Algumas nuvens pela hora de almoço que entretanto já desapareceram e calor (27º à pouco).
Lá voltou o marasmo meteorológico outra vez o que já começa a ser um habito por estas paragens.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Out 2013 às 17:16)

Boas tardes,

Mais um dia de muito sol, com máximas de *28,6ºC* e *25,1ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro, respectivamente.

Aguarda-se por alterações meteorológicas, mas estão difícil de cá chegar.


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2013 às 00:56)

o tempo tem estado tão monótono que nem para fotografias...


----------



## ecobcg (11 Out 2013 às 14:10)

Boas,

Por aqui as mínimas da noite foram fresquinhas, com *11,6ºC* no Sítio das Fontes e com *16,4ºC* em Carvoeiro.

Quanto às máximas, já atingi os *30,2ºC* há uns minutos nas Fontes e os *24,6ºC* em Carvoeiro.

Está um dia de céu limpo e com o sol a aquecer bem.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2013 às 00:49)

Inversão térmica, com 13,6ºC e 83% HR. Ontem máxima de 25,0ºC e mínima de 15,0ºC.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2013 às 22:45)

12 de outubro, o 1º dia em que eu percebo que já não estou no verão. Tarde mais fresca, para mim agradável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2013 às 22:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e agradável.

Máxima: 22.8ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC
actual: 18.1ºC

Faz hoje 24 anos sobre o violento temporal do dia 13/10/1989.  Que dia assustador e ao mesmo tempo tão belo. Com as violentas trovoadas que mais pareciam ser bombas, tudo estremecia, até hoje nunca mais ouvi trovoadas daquele calibre.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Out 2013 às 20:07)

Sigo com 18,3ºC e 81% com vento fraco ou mesmo nulo. Máxima de 21,9ºC e mínima de 14,6ºC.


----------



## vitoreis (16 Out 2013 às 09:57)

É bom abrir o PC e dar com isto:


----------



## trovoadas (16 Out 2013 às 12:44)

vitoreis disse:


> É bom abrir o PC e dar com isto:



Sem dúvida agradável e ainda mais quando essas previsões para Domingo e Segunda estão aí apenas para enganar
Sábado será um  dia de chuva fraca por estas bandas e depois apenas choverá Terça -feira se chover. Quanto a temperaturas parece que se manterão amenas com máximas acima dos 20ºc pelo menos por mais uma semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2013 às 12:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Sem dúvida agradável e ainda mais quando essas previsões para Domingo e Segunda estão aí apenas para enganar
> Sábado será um  dia de chuva fraca por estas bandas e depois apenas choverá Terça -feira se chover. Quanto a temperaturas parece que se manterão amenas com máximas acima dos 20ºc pelo menos por mais uma semana.



O Bing não quererá dizer Bingo.  O GFS não tem qualquer precipitação no fim de semana, o ECM a precipitação é residual e nota-se que a frente quando cá chega já vem em fase de dissipação e logo não passará de uma chuva fraca como tu dizes. A partir de 3ª feira, o cenário é mais amigo, então o ECM está amigo até demais, mas com a sorte que temos ainda foge tudo. Domingo vai estar um belo dia de feira, isso sim.  As previsões mensais indicam até 10 de Novembro, temperaturas acima da média no sul, logo este ano vamos ter calor até ao Natal.  Quando as coisas começam tortas por aqui, raramente se endireitam.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2013 às 21:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de autêntico verão.

Máxima: 27.0ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC
actual: 19.9ºC

Algumas Máximas no Algarve hoje:

Tavira: 29.6ºC
Lagoa (Sítio das Fontes): 29.3ºC
Vilamoura: 28.7ºC
Almancil: 27.0ºC
Faro (Aeroporto): 24.5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (16 Out 2013 às 21:06)

Boas,

Dia bem agradável por aqui também, com *29,3ºC* de máxima nos Sítio das Fontes, e *27,0ºC* em Carvoeiro. Raio do Verão que nunca mais acaba!


----------



## trovoadas (17 Out 2013 às 13:59)

Está um dia bem quente por aqui
Depois de uma manhã amena e com algumas nuvens altas que filtraram um pouco a radiação solar, tudo limpou e deu lugar a mais um dia de Verão por estas paragens.

Bom há cerca de 7 meses que ando de t-shirt...é obra


----------



## Agreste (17 Out 2013 às 16:50)

faltando melhores motivos de interesse... mais um, creio que é o 4 que vejo atirado ao lodo da ria.

Penso que os condutores têm alguma dificuldade em circular sempre em frente...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2013 às 14:09)

Agreste disse:


> faltando melhores motivos de interesse... mais um, creio que é o 4 que vejo atirado ao lodo da ria.
> 
> Penso que os condutores têm alguma dificuldade em circular sempre em frente...



São sempre boas pérolas para mais tarde recordar

Engraçado que se encaixam sempre bem na paisagem...dava uma boa promoção às respectivas marcas


----------



## Agreste (18 Out 2013 às 17:10)

Recordando... Sei que coloquei aqui no forum um outro carro também no lodo mas não encontro... e ainda vi um outro antes do verão do lado oposto da estrada mas não tirei fotografias...

2011










Janeiro 2013






Outubro 2013


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Out 2013 às 19:23)

Vou deixar aqui a previsão do GFS das 12 de hoje com a precipitação prevista para Olhão para os próximos dias, para depois confirmar com a realidade. Nada mau, esta saída das 12 com 65.6 mm seria muito bom e ainda dava para chegar à média mensal, no ano passado Outubro teve 75 mm por aqui.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Out 2013 às 01:15)

Seguimos com 16.6ºC e vêm-se trovoadas a Oeste. Muito distantes, pois nem som se ouve.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2013 às 01:15)

Trovoada brutal, literalmente, a Sudoeste e Oes-Noroeste. 17,6ºC e 88% com vento abafado de Sul. Temperatura em subida.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Out 2013 às 01:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Trovoada brutal, literalmente, a Sudoeste e Oes-Noroeste. 17,6ºC e 88% com vento abafado de Sul. Temperatura em subida.



Confirmo @spiderVV


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Out 2013 às 01:20)

Já se ouvem....


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Out 2013 às 01:27)

Em Évora, a caminho de casa, avistei bons clarões, contudo dá a entender que a localização não é perto.

Chuvisca apenas.


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2013 às 02:02)

*Sab 0200h----Sab 0400h*

Dois complexos lineares movem-se no Alentejo para fora da target área lançada na previsão de anteontem.

Associados a estes sistemas poderemos ter eventos localizados de tempo severo, nomeadamente precipitação excessiva e rajadas fortes.

As condições dinâmicas não são as mais favoráveis no interior devido ao arrefecimento nocturno, pelo que é de esperar que estes dois complexos começem a enfraquecer gradualmente á medida que se movem para ENE.

Mais a SW condições dinâmicas mais favoráveis poderão assistir á formação de mais núcleos convectivos localmente intensos.






Amarelo- Convecção activa potencialmente organizada/severa
Cinzento- Em observação por possibilidade de génese convectiva.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2013 às 02:02)

http://meteoportalegre.no-ip.biz:8888/

Terei isto ligado por agora, não se vê muito, o festival acalmou um pouco mas ainda existe e pelo radar vem aí.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Out 2013 às 02:20)

Vai passar aqui mesmo rés-vés! 

Começou a chover moderadamente e a electricidade a dar alguns sinais. Ouve-se um trovejar ocasional.


----------



## vagas (19 Out 2013 às 02:25)

Vendas Novas com muitas inundações e por Montemor um grande festival eletrico


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2013 às 02:31)

Trovoada em aproximação, talvez um pouco menos activa mas quando há relâmpagos são bem fortes.  Já se ouve.
Tirei a webcam que não tarda chove!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Out 2013 às 02:31)

vagas disse:


> Vendas Novas com muitas inundações e por Montemor um grande festival eletrico


Parece potente.

Aqui por Évora deverá passar perto, porque o grosso da célula está-se a deslocar para NE e Évora já fica um bocado mais a SE de Montemor. Embora também devamos apanhar qualquer coisa.

Contudo chove moderadamente e ouvem-se alguns "roncos" ao longe. 
Creio que as próximas localidades a serem afectadas serão Arraiolos e Vimieiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2013 às 02:40)

Trovoada constante, e *bem constante* a WNW, bem forte, ilumina todo o cenário com trovões bem mais audíveis.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Out 2013 às 02:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Trovoada constante, e *bem constante* a WNW, bem forte, ilumina todo o cenário com trovões bem mais audíveis.


Estamos com um cenário parecido.

Trovoada WNW que parece bem forte, mas a diferença é que aqui passa ao lado, de vez em quando ronca bem, mas não passa disso.

Imagino Arraiolos.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2013 às 02:46)

Parece que há outra célula a SW, os raios parecem ser intra-nuvem no entanto.


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2013 às 02:49)

*Sab0250h----Sab0500h*

4 segmentos lineares percorrem o Alentejo, com risco de tempo severo associado.
É de esperar que estes se mantenham activos especialmente os que se encontram mais próximos da extremidade SW da linha convectiva ( onde há maior presença de energia).

Poderá surgir mais convecção pela madrugada ao longo do litoral SW/Algarve embora as condições dinâmicas não sejam tão favoráveis para convecção organizada quanto mais para sul devido á aproximação de uma crista em altura.






Amarelo- Convecção activa localmente severa
Cinzento- Observação por possibilidade de génese convectiva


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Out 2013 às 02:54)

Bom, a trovoada parece já ter passado mais para trás e vai chovendo. Pressão em subida súbita, portanto a festa vai indo.

17,3ºC e 91%. 0,3mm.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Out 2013 às 02:54)

Boa trovoada nos arredores de Portalegre. Por aqui apenas um aguaceiro!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Out 2013 às 02:59)

Évora: Chuva intensa durante 5-10 minutos, 2 trovões mais pronunciados e já lá vai.

Venha a próxima.


----------



## actioman (19 Out 2013 às 04:12)

Por aqui chove moderadamente com alguns períodos de chuva forte! 

Até que enfim! 

Antes de começar a chover houve bastante actividade eléctrica, mas muito longe e quando se aproximou foi sempre tapado pela nebulosidade baixa.

Sigo com 3mm acumulados até ao momento e olhando para o radar não deve durar muito mais. A temperatura caiu dos 18ºC para os actuais 15ºC.

Para o que aqui tem chovido isto foi um "diluvio" 


Edito: Chuva muito forte com actividade eléctrica e a luz a falhar! Agora sim a visualizarem-se alguns raios, mas com esta precipitação não tenho condições para fotografar nada!


----------



## actioman (19 Out 2013 às 05:04)

E segue e segue e segue  

Já vou com uns inacreditáveis *22,2mm* com uma actividade eléctrica por vezes muito forte. Raios perto e com grandes roncos a ecoar no silêncio da madrugada.
Tive também uma rain rate de *101,0 mm/h* às 04h20.

A Davis passou-se e vejam só a informação que apresenta:






It´s raining cats and dogs! 

Alguém conhecia esta frase nestas estações! hehehe

Enquanto escrevo este post mais um "cabuuummm" 
Temperatura nos 14,8ºC e uma pressão de 1015,5hPa.

Por aqui está a ser uma noite memorável!
Vamos lá a ver se consigo alguns raios fotográficos, agora que a precipitação é mais escassa e parece haver um incremento da actividade eléctrica...


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2013 às 08:14)

Fantástico!  A Davis tem um belo sentido de humor! 
Finalmente alguma animação pelo sul!  Veremos o que dizem os colegas algarvios quando acordarem.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2013 às 08:21)

actioman disse:


> It´s raining cats and dogs!



Ainda há mais frases para outras coisas, relacionadas com o vento essencialmente.

Quanto a essa:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raining_animals#.22Raining_cats_and_dogs.22


----------



## Redfish (19 Out 2013 às 08:25)

De momento chuva moderada a forte...
Pelas 08 horas e no momento da aproximacao da frente uma celula gerou alguma rotacao  e a querer formar um funnel cloud porem passado 2 min td se dissipou...


----------



## luky (19 Out 2013 às 08:35)

Por aqui no barlavento pingos ás 5-6h a render 1 a 2 mm. Terminou já.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2013 às 08:43)

Por aqui já passou! Foi um min de chuva forte


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2013 às 08:53)

Bom dia, aqui no Algarve tal como os modelos indicavam em especial o GFS a frente morreria bastante no Barlavento, mas reativaria no Sotavento, e é isso que observo nas imagens de satélite ....

Ainda não choveu nem uma gota mas pode começar a qualquer momento !


----------



## aoc36 (19 Out 2013 às 08:58)

Aqui por albufeira entre as 7 e as 8 choveu cerca de 22mm.
Já não posso queixar por hoje. Ahah...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Out 2013 às 09:11)

aqui 1,8mm


----------



## aoc36 (19 Out 2013 às 09:23)

Voltou a chuva de forma moderada e ouve-se alguma trovoada a destancia...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2013 às 09:36)

Parece que a frente decidiu parar por estas bandas Por agora não chove mas continua a trovejar a sul. 
Confesso que não estava à espera de grande coisa mas ainda bem assim sabe melhor a surpresa.

edit*9:37* está a entrar uma célula de sul naquela que é a melhor situação para o sotavento, ou seja, a frente abrandou e está com uma injecção sul/norte. Parece haver condições para bastante actividade na faixa entre Albufeira e V.R.S. António.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2013 às 10:10)

Oiço trovoada a oeste e chove fraco a moderado, sendo que neste momento ainda apenas molhou o chão !


----------



## stormy (19 Out 2013 às 10:57)

Correu melhor do que eu pensava pelos Algarves...

Nas próximas horas continuará a actividade por vezes forte no Sotavento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Out 2013 às 10:58)

Voltou a chover, não esperava


----------



## Agreste (19 Out 2013 às 11:02)

3,4mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Out 2013 às 11:23)

Bons dias,

Nada como acordar com o som da trovoada... 

Chove moderado...

Vento moderado e quente de S.

20.9ºC


----------



## supercell (19 Out 2013 às 11:35)

Aí no Sul durante esta manhã foi animado... 

http://www.sat24.com/pt/sp


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Out 2013 às 11:37)

Haja agua... cai com intensidade...

Trovoada muito a sul.

Celulas em dissipação...bah


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2013 às 12:02)

Boas, por aqui, alguma chuvinha com trovoada mas nada de especial. Estão células a SW mas devem deslocar-se mais para o sotavento e não para aqui. Levo 5 mm acumulados e vai trovejando a sul/sudoeste daqui.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2013 às 12:17)

Animado ?

Nepia .... as células assim que pisavam terra começam a perder força .... vi claramente isso !

O GFS indicava 15mm, apenas cairam cerca de 5 mm, esta semana de eventos começa bem, começa !
Agora resta esperar por Terça feira ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2013 às 12:42)

Aqui, aumentou para 6 mm, e a escuridão é imensa a SW daqui e ouve-se o trovejar bem forte.  

O IPMA prolongou o aviso amarelo para o Algarve até às 15 horas, em especial no Sotavento.

Aqui, está a ficar de noite e a actividade eléctrica é bastante a SW.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Out 2013 às 12:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, aumentou para 6 mm, e a escuridão é imensa a SW daqui e ouve-se o trovejar bem forte.



Assim que pisam terra .... elas morrem, basta ver as imagens de radar, definitivamente eventos não é connosco !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Out 2013 às 12:59)

Depois de ter parado, eis que recomeça a chover mas sem trovoada...vamos la ver o que vem la de Olhão...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2013 às 13:44)

Por aqui, mais 3 mm e já vão 9 mm acumulados, a ver se cai mais alguma pinguinha para chegar aos 10 mm.  Em Almancil é que deve ter caído bem, que a estação passou dos 6.1 mm para 14.7 mm.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Out 2013 às 14:09)

Aqui por Évora entre as 3h e as 3h30m esteve uma chuvada bem agressiva.
Algumas inundações pontuais sem grande relevância. 

Trovoada não ouvi nada de especial, apesar de haver muitos relampâgos, as descargas eram fracas e pareciam-me ser nuvem-nuvem do que nuvem-terra, praticamente não se ouviam trovões.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2013 às 15:51)

Boas.

Por aqui nada de especial. A frente passou aqui por Silves perto das 5h20, mas vinha fraquinha. Aumentou depois de intensidade à medida que avançou para E. O acumulado no Sítio das Fontes é de *3,2mm* e aqui em Silves tenho *4mm*.

Entre as 09h30-10h15 estive a tratar duns assuntos na zona da Rocha da Pena - Alte, e lá sim, apanhei uma valente chuvada nesse período, com alguns trovões fortes à mistura (ainda vi um belo raio Nuvem-terra a cair a uns 3-4km à frente na estrada por onde seguia. Nessa zona vi muitos lençóis de água na estrada e muita acumulação de água nalguns terrenos.

Neste momento o sol brilha por entre as nuvens, e tenho 24,1ºC no Sítio das Fontes e 20,6ºC em Carvoeiro.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Out 2013 às 15:54)

Tinha tudo ou quase tudo para ter sido um bom evento no litoral do sotavento mas mais uma vez fugiu tudo. Até às 13h ouviu-se muitos trovões a sul/sudoeste e julguei que fosse entrar em cheio pelo sotavento mas analisando as imagens de radar agora nem vale a pena comentários Por aqui(Loulé) até não foi mau, creio que deve ter caído uns 20mm e muito por causa de alguma chuva estratiforme que foi caindo entre algumas células mais fortes.


Analisando as imagens de radar nota-se que os grande beneficiados não foi nem barlavento nem sotavento foi ali uma mistura dos dois, pois a maior parte da precipitação ficou no eixo Albufeira-Alcoutim


----------



## ecobcg (19 Out 2013 às 16:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Tinha tudo ou quase tudo para ter sido um bom evento no litoral do sotavento mas mais uma vez fugiu tudo. Até às 13h ouviu-se muitos trovões a sul/sudoeste e julguei que fosse entrar em cheio pelo sotavento mas analisando as imagens de radar agora nem vale a pena comentários Por aqui(Loulé) até não foi mau, creio que deve ter caído uns 20mm e muito por causa de alguma chuva estratiforme que foi caindo entre algumas células mais fortes.
> 
> 
> Analisando as imagens de radar nota-se que os grande beneficiados não foi nem barlavento nem sotavento foi ali uma mistura dos dois, pois a maior parte da precipitação ficou no eixo Albufeira-Alcoutim



Ainda não foi desta que tivemos direito a festival nocturno... melhores dias virão... ou não... eheheh!


----------



## aoc36 (19 Out 2013 às 16:07)

por albufeira sigo com 36.5 mm de chuva! a chuva hoje ficou só por Albufeira?


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2013 às 16:24)

Das 13h às 14h UTC:

24,9mm - Mértola, Vale Formoso
11,4mm - Amareleja

-----------------

Das 14h às 15h UTC:
21,6mm - Amareleja


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Out 2013 às 16:51)

Trovoada esta noite:
(6H05 minuto 6 e 6H13 minuto 13 )


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2013 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a tarde. De manhã ocorreu aguaceiros e trovoada no mar e choveu aqui que eu estava mais ou menos à espera, entre 5 a 10 mm. 

Máxima: 22.2ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC
actual: 19.2 ºC

Precipitação: 9 mm


----------



## Redfish (19 Out 2013 às 23:31)

Aqui fica uma imagem que captei pelas 08:00 da manha na zona de Loulé
A imagem não ilustra bem mas houve rotaçao da nuvem durante uns 2 minutos, por momentos ainda pensei que se poderia formar algum funnel cloud mas acabou tudo por dissipar...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Out 2013 às 01:53)

Boas..

Sigo com a noite/madrugada mais fresca do 'pós-verão' com 15.0ºC , vento nulo e ceu coberto de nuvens altas...


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2013 às 19:48)

A sul poucas novidades, céu nublado durante todo o dia, vento a aumentar um pouco e tempo mais fresco. Ainda assim eu acho que não estamos quase em novembro. Tenho calor!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Out 2013 às 21:22)

Apenas uma breve referência a uma pequena _funnel cloud_ identificada esta tarde, perto das 18h30, na zona de Boliqueime. De acordo com o que me foi relatado pelo meu irmão, foi de curta direcção e desceu um pouquinho.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Out 2013 às 22:51)

Boas,

Por aqui, tudo tranquilo,  ceu muito nublado, vento a intensificar-se e noite tropical ate agora 20.0ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Out 2013 às 23:12)

Chove fraco por aqui... uma mijona a passar por aqui... vento a intesificar-se!


----------



## actioman (22 Out 2013 às 01:21)

Por aqui noite tranquila sem precipitação e com algumas rajadas de vento a rondarem os 20Km/h.
A temperatura actual é de 16,2ºC e o céu está muito nublado.

De salientar o enorme eco falso que apresenta a composição de radares do IM:







Na verdade e como já referi nem uma gota em Elvas cidade.


----------



## sielwolf (22 Out 2013 às 07:19)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade aqui em Portimão


----------



## luky (22 Out 2013 às 07:48)

Vento sul quente desde há uns tempos. t:20ºC
Caem pingos grossos desde há uma meia hora.
Isto esta amanhã deve cair muita agua...


----------



## luky (22 Out 2013 às 08:39)

Chove agora mais forte e com consistencia (mais vento sul a 40 km/h media).
Devo ter para cima de 6 mm para já, os modelos falam em 40 mm nesta manhã.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Out 2013 às 08:56)

Chuva forte neste momento


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2013 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Belo inicio de manhã, com muita chuva, principalmente desde as 07h em Silves.

No Sítio das Fontes o acumulado está nos *10,0mm* neste momento.

Vamos ver se o acumulado ainda sobe mais um bom bocado.

Destaque também para o vento, que junto ao litoral, sopra com alguma intensidade, conforme demonstrado pela rajada máxima já registada em Carvoeiro, de *65,9km/h* registados há pouco.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2013 às 09:10)

Chove copiosamente por aqui! Agora sim, ruas a correr todas lamacentas


----------



## GonçaloMPB (22 Out 2013 às 09:13)

Mais uma noite diluviana em Évora, e como já vem sendo habitual, alguns trabalhos para a protecção civil na minha rua.

Benditos Engenheiros Civis e Arquitectos da CME... 

Se a interpretação do Ogimet de Évora não me engana, foram acumulados 30mm hoje, o que é um bom valor. O grosso da chuva ocorreu entre as ~4h da manhã e as ~7h30m.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2013 às 09:27)

*118,8mm/h* registados ainda há pouco! Belo pico de precipitação!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Out 2013 às 09:50)

E continua


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2013 às 09:57)

Por aqui também, embora agora com um pouco menos de intensidade.
Para já, sigo com *18,6mm* acumulados no Sítio das Fontes, um pico de intensidade de precipitação de *118,8mm/h* às 09h19 no mesmo local, e uma rajada máxima de *66,8km/h* em Carvoeiro.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2013 às 10:11)

De destacar, também, os 24,7mm registados em Aljezur na última hora.






Infelizmente, Portimão e Faro, por exemplo, estão sem dados...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2013 às 10:24)

Assim por alto, quase*50mm* em Aljezur, e só até às 08h UTC. O acumulado agora deve estar ainda mais interessante.


----------



## sielwolf (22 Out 2013 às 10:39)

*71,6 mm* acumulados desde as 0h em Monchique. Chuva intensa durante toda a manhã


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 10:41)

Isto é inadmissivel, toda a gente sabe que somos uma região de Turismo, e o grande alicerce é o Verão mas também temos Inverno, e seria importante registar os dados e assim é impossivel !

Aqui em Faro estamos por completo ás escuras ...... o IPMA tem a nossa estação OFF, a estação do aeroporto no Wunderground não tem nada de registo, a estação da região de Turismo, ficou nos 1,4 mm ou seja pifou não regista mais nada , a estação amadora de Santa Bárbara de Nexe teve o seu enterro á muitos meses atrás.

Quero ver como vai o IPMA calcular a média neste mês aqui em Faro, aliás aqui no Algarve, se nem a porra do Radar funciona, para virem buscar os valores através do radar !

Vergonha .....
Assim a olho eu diria que choveu até ao momentos uns 8 a 10 mm !


----------



## aoc36 (22 Out 2013 às 10:41)

Aqui por albufeira vAi um acomolado de 38,5 mm. 
Mais um dia de inverno....


----------



## amando96 (22 Out 2013 às 10:47)

No outro dia encontrei uma estação bem equipada por trás da pousada de são brás de alportel, tenho de lhes ir perguntar se há maneira de ver os dados.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2013 às 10:50)

quase 50 mm em 4 horas já é um valor elevado... vou investigar a ver se a ribeira encheu com estas chuvadas. Até ao momento não me chegou nada de anormal.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 11:01)

Bom começo a desconfiar .... se o valor em Faro está errado ou não, só comparando com o valor de Olhão do Algarvio1980 poderei confirmar mas aquilo avançou para os 1,8 mm e indica chuva fraca na estação .... o que me leva a supor que aqui a 10 km a norte de Faro tem estado a chover bem mais, fazendo uma interpolação com os valores de Almancil e Vilamoura, e Albufeira diria que regista até ao momento na ordem dos 10 mm, aqui deve andar nas mesma ordem por aqui !

 Fazendo um apanhado pelas estações profissionais e amadoras no Algarve destaco que a oeste de Albufeira temos precipitações na ordem dos 20 até 50 mm, sendo que Lagos segue já acima dos 40 mm também !

Albufeira segue ligeiramente acima dos 10 mm, assim como Almancil, Vilamoura !


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 11:03)

aoc36 disse:


> Aqui por albufeira vAi um acomolado de 38,5 mm.
> Mais um dia de inverno....



A estação de Albufeira no Wunderground tem pouco mais de 10 mm, o que me leva a supor que não moras em Albufeira, provavelmente moras bem mais a oeste ou a norte de Albufeira !


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2013 às 11:07)

Os valores são baixos, portanto as médias mensais já foram.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2013 às 11:13)

Chove intensamente pela Fonte de Apra ente Loulé e São Brás de Alportel. Desde as 8h que não pára e com períodos por vezes bastante intensos.
Quase de certeza que já ultrapassámos a fasquia dos 40mm nesta zona!

Agora chove intensamente há já 20min...


----------



## luky (22 Out 2013 às 11:14)

Parou de chover (no sitio das fontes temos 25 mm acumulados).
O vento intensificou-se, deve andar nos 50 com rajadas de 70.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2013 às 11:15)

Mais uma carga de água torrencial no Sítio das Fontes, com a intensidade de precipitação a atingir os *162,2mm/h*  e com o acumulado já nos muito significativos *39,6mm*! Belo dia de chuva, como há muito não havia por aqui...

O vento também aumentou, tendo registado uma rajada de *70,6km/h* em Carvoeiro.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 11:16)

Agreste disse:


> Os valores são baixos, portanto as médias mensais já foram.



Não querias dizer, os valores são altos ??


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 11:17)

parece q finalmente estao a poder tirar a barriga de miserias


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2013 às 11:18)

o que choveu é muito para 6 ou 12 horas. A frente era das boas. As médias é que sendo baixas devem ter sido quase todas ultrapassadas.

Mas nada comparado com outros locais, o nosso campeonato é outro.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 11:22)

Agreste disse:


> o que choveu é muito para 6 ou 12 horas. A frente era das boas. As médias é que sendo baixas devem ter sido quase todas ultrapassadas.
> 
> Mas nada comparado com outros locais, o nosso campeonato é outro.



Pois mas não se pode comparar a média em Faro com as de outras regiões, pois penso que a média no Barlavento para este mês deve andar nos 80 mm, mas penso que este mês isto vai ficar na média, provavelmente ligeiramente acima ....

O que me preocupa bastante é o pós este mês de Outubro !


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2013 às 11:24)

Boas, por aqui, a manhã não tem sido nada do outro mundo, com alguma precipitação e bastante vento.

Aurélio, eu diria que os dados da estação de turismo não estão assim tão diferentes dos meus, até ao momento, sigo com uns míseros 4 mm.

O IPMA tem aviso laranja no Algarve em especial para o Sotavento com períodos de chuva forte e acompanhados por trovoada a ver vamos, se não é mais um fiasco por estas bandas.


----------



## luky (22 Out 2013 às 11:27)

Voltou a chuva moderada. (por certo passa dos 40 mm!)

Sigo este radar http://seguimeteo.es/panel/radares/sevilla


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 11:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a manhã não tem sido nada do outro mundo, com alguma precipitação e bastante vento.
> 
> Aurélio, eu diria que os dados da estação de turismo não estão assim tão diferentes dos meus, até ao momento, sigo com uns míseros 4 mm.
> 
> O IPMA tem aviso laranja no Algarve em especial para o Sotavento com períodos de chuva forte e acompanhados por trovoada a ver vamos, se não é mais um fiasco por estas bandas.



Ok então por aqui tem chovido bem mais ... nada do outro mundo mas eu diria que uns 14 mm até ao momento porque enquanto por aí tem sido fraca aqui tem sido moderada, ou fraca, ou mais forte !

Duvido que o Alerta Laranja (em especial para o Sotavento) se justifique, estes alertas em cima da hora geralmente dão sempre asneira e raramente se concretizam !


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2013 às 11:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aurélio, eu diria que os dados da estação de turismo não estão assim tão diferentes dos meus, até ao momento, sigo com uns míseros 4 mm.



Essa estação vai com 1,4mm hoje;
7,4mm este mês e 163,8mm este ano. 

Parece-me mais que claro que não seja uma estação a ter em conta.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2013 às 11:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, a manhã não tem sido nada do outro mundo, com alguma precipitação e bastante vento.
> 
> Aurélio, eu diria que os dados da estação de turismo não estão assim tão diferentes dos meus, até ao momento, sigo com uns míseros 4 mm.
> 
> O IPMA tem aviso laranja no Algarve em especial para o Sotavento com períodos de chuva forte e acompanhados por trovoada a ver vamos, se não é mais um fiasco por estas bandas.



Como é isso possível quando aqui o céu está literalmente desabando
Incrível estas discrepâncias tão acentuadas!

edit*11:54*# Chove muito forte agora! Pelas imagens de radar parece que não durará muito mais. As atenções viram-se agora mais para Sotavento #


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Out 2013 às 11:45)

21mm e continua


----------



## fishisco (22 Out 2013 às 11:45)

ainda dizem que o nosso país é pequeno


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2013 às 11:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Ok então por aqui tem chovido bem mais ... nada do outro mundo mas eu diria que uns 14 mm até ao momento porque enquanto por aí tem sido fraca aqui tem sido moderada, ou fraca, ou mais forte !
> 
> Duvido que o Alerta Laranja (em especial para o Sotavento) se justifique, estes alertas em cima da hora geralmente dão sempre asneira e raramente se concretizam !



O Aviso Laranja foi colocado devido à previsão do ECM, isso é notório na carta do ECM que o sotavento Algarvio apresenta entre 20 a 30 mm na carta entre as 10h e as 16h (hora de PT). Até agora, o ECM tem estado certo para aqui, dava 5 mm e levo 4 mm entre as 7h e as 13h. Já o GFS colocava na saída das 00 cerca de 29.2 mm entre 10h e as 13h e na saída das 06 insiste na mesma tecla.

Eu acho que vou ter o maior fiasco por aqui do ano, só se passar aqui algum MCS porque de resto, não acredito quando o sol já vai querendo aparecer.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 11:47)

AnDré disse:


> Essa estação vai com 1,4mm hoje;
> 7,4mm este mês e 163,8mm este ano.
> 
> Parece-me mais que claro que não seja uma estação a ter em conta.



Essa estação tem alguns problemas técnicos no que toca a fazer somas, porque houve muitos dias em que não somou os valores e por isso apresenta somente 163,8 mm !

Além disso penso que está colocado lá bem alto no Edificio, o que em situações de bastante vento acompanhando a chuva faz com que ser perca alguns dos valores. Apesar disso os valores junto ao litoral em especial no Sotavento são extremamente baixos para já ....
Por exemplo Albufeira, Vilamoura e Almancil tem pouco mais de 12 mm até ao momento e eu tenho certamente bem mais do que Faro estou em linha com Almancil e por isso ando dentro desses valores. 
Faro, Olhão e Tavira ainda muito pouca precipitação registaram pois a mesma andou mais em zonas de Serra !


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 11:50)

trovoadas disse:


> Como é isso possível quando aqui o céu está literalmente desabando
> Incrível estas discrepâncias tão acentuadas!



Quanto levas de precipitação ?

EDIT: Loulé leva somente 8,4 mm mas teve uma falha num periodo entre as 7h30 e as 10h30, e portanto acredito neste momento possa ter cerca de 20 a 30 mm !


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 11:58)

Tavira com cerca de 2 mm, mas parou ás 8h55, e definitivamente a estação de Turismo de Faro encontra-se com problemas, ela diz que actualiza, mas não acredito nisso !

Por aqui já chove moderado há mais de 4 horas !


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2013 às 12:03)

Aumentou para 5 mm aqui. Mas se verem o rain-alarm vão ver a leste de Faro, até existe clareiras no radar em cima da cidade de Olhão e Tavira. 

Aqui fica a última imagem cheia de buracos no Sotavento Algarvio como querem que as estações tenham acumulações maiores se a maior parte das imagens são assim, eu no máximo de tempo que pus, a cor máxima que apanhei foi a 3ª cor verde claro.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2013 às 12:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Quanto levas de precipitação ?
> 
> EDIT: Loulé leva somente 8,4 mm mas teve uma falha num periodo entre as 7h30 e as 10h30, e portanto acredito neste momento possa ter cerca de 20 a 30 mm !



Esquece lá isso Aurélio! Não fazes ideia do que tem chovido por aqui. Tou a 5 km de Loulé e os valores não devem diferir muito. Já ultrapassámos a fasquia dos 40mm certamente!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2013 às 12:11)

Chove muitoforte aqui! Dilúvio!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 12:15)

No Satélite ve-se muitas nuvens na Serra e um buraco junto ao litoral devem ser brutais as diferenças entre litoral e interior no dia de hoje !

A partir de agora a frente deve resumir-se quase somente ao Sotavento !


----------



## actioman (22 Out 2013 às 12:25)

Bom dia.

Por aqui madrugada e manhã de muita chuva. Safei-me por pouco, pois é precisamente daqui para baixo que tem passado o grosso da precipitação. 

Levo 32,8mm acumulados. Cheguei a pensar que poderia bater o record de precipitação diária na minha estação (39mm - 18/05/2011), mas ainda falta um pouco. 

Já na trovoado do passado dia 19/10/2013 foi quebrado o record da precipitação horária com um acumulado de 21,6 mm.

O vento é que não tem sido nada de especial, a maior rajada que registei foi de uns míseros 37,0km/h pelas 08h34.

Olhando o radar dou por finalizado este excelente episódio de chuva aqui pelo meu posto de observação! 

E assim já vou um total mensal acumulado de 58,4mm. Ou seja já praticamente igualei o valor da normal 71-00 para Elvas que é de 58,6mm.

Abraço à comunidade.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 12:32)

A estação de Loulé disparou para uns 22,6 mm, mas tem uma falha durante 3 horas e por isso acumulado certamente já está acima dos 40 mm no dia de hoje, incriveis as diferenças entre o litoral e o interior algarvio !


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2013 às 12:35)

*Aljezur* encontra-se nos *67 mm*.
Aquela enorme várzea deve estar bonita deve.


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2013 às 12:35)

Em termos de estações oficiais do IPMA, entre as 0h e as 10h UTC: (>50mm) - região sul:

67,8mm - Aljezur
54,8mm - Castro Verde - Neves Corvo
51,1mm - Fóia (só entre as 5h e as 10h UTC)


No que diz respeito a estações do WU, no Algarve temos o seguinte:

46,7mm - Lagos
44,7mm - Sítio das Fontes
37,1mm - Quinta do Barranco
22,4mm - Vilamoura
17,5mm - Almancil
16,5mm - Albufeira

E depois no Sotavento, Tavira com 1,8mm.


----------



## aoc36 (22 Out 2013 às 12:44)

Por albufeira a minha estacAo já vai com 63mm!!!!!!! Tenho pena e não dar para por online.
Só a coisa de meia hora e que acalmou por aqui!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 12:44)

AnDré disse:


> Em termos de estações oficiais do IPMA, entre as 0h e as 10h UTC: (>50mm) - região sul:
> 
> 67,8mm - Aljezur
> 54,8mm - Castro Verde - Neves Corvo
> ...



O valor de Tavira está errado ... desconfiei dele e fui confirmar os dados, e deixou de apresentar dados cerca das 09h da manhã !


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 12:46)

aoc36 disse:


> Por albufeira a minha estacAo já vai com 63mm!!!!!!! Tenho pena e não dar para por online.
> Só a coisa de meia hora e que acalmou por aqui!



Deves morar muito mais para oeste ou norte de Albufeira para teres um valor tão alto, não ?
No Wunderground, Albufeira tem muito menos !


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2013 às 12:47)

Sem novidades de Aljezur... há água na ribeira mas nada de anormal. Claro, é um dia de muita chuva.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2013 às 12:48)

Boas,

Vai chovendo á longas horas por aqui sem parar de forma moderada e com vento forte...dia invernil.


----------



## Redfish (22 Out 2013 às 12:49)

Realmente a EMA de Loulé há muito que apresenta algumas quebras de linha...

Ver se consigo lá ver o que se passa.

De resto penso que os acumulados deverão rondar os 35 mm na zona de Loulé.

De resto qui na zona mais interior tem chovido de forma persistente e constante desde o inicio do dia.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2013 às 12:53)

O grosso vem agora para a minha zona...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2013 às 13:03)

Valente carga de água. Finalmente, o dilúvio com vento com rajadas bastante fortes. Chuvada de 3 minutos que rendeu 7 mm. Acumulado subiu para 12 mm.


----------



## aoc36 (22 Out 2013 às 13:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Deves morar muito mais para oeste ou norte de Albufeira para teres um valor tão alto, não ?
> No Wunderground, Albufeira tem muito menos !



Isso e uma grande diferença, vivo a 3/4 km NE da estacao.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 13:18)

aoc36 disse:


> Isso e uma grande diferença, vivo a 3/4 km NE da estacao.



Neste momento tem somente 17 mm e o valor está correcto porque depois Vilamoura e Almancil tem valores semelhantes proximos dos 20 mm.
A tua localização é acima da N125, e ainda mais uns 3/4 para Nordeste ou seja bem mais pra o interior e por isso essa diferença toda !

Tu estás para Albufeira como eu estou Faro, não tem nada a ver !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2013 às 13:24)

Isto sim...é chuver...grande carga...chove torrencial!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2013 às 13:29)

e continua...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Out 2013 às 13:42)

Bem, que ventania... vento forte e medonho!

Chove fraco!


----------



## aoc36 (22 Out 2013 às 14:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento tem somente 17 mm e o valor está correcto porque depois Vilamoura e Almancil tem valores semelhantes proximos dos 20 mm.
> A tua localização é acima da N125, e ainda mais uns 3/4 para Nordeste ou seja bem mais pra o interior e por isso essa diferença toda !
> 
> Tu estás para Albufeira como eu estou Faro, não tem nada a ver !



Eu vivo mesmo em albufeira. Eu tava a falar da estação meteorológica de albufeira, nao de caminho de ferro.

Mas como e possível este valores? Deitei- me ontem e tinha 260mm, neste momento tenho 324mm (valores não estão correcto com os totais do ano por aqui)


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2013 às 14:40)

Segundo o ogimet, Faro (aeroporto) vai com 10,4mm.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 14:58)

aoc36 disse:


> Eu vivo mesmo em albufeira. Eu tava a falar da estação meteorológica de albufeira, nao de caminho de ferro.
> 
> Mas como e possível este valores? Deitei- me ontem e tinha 260mm, neste momento tenho 324mm (valores não estão correcto com os totais do ano por aqui)



A estação presente no Wunderground é esta ....

*Estação Meteorológica de Albufeira: * *Albufeira* 

Está muito próxima da Marina de Albufeira e a tua fica onde afinal, consegues dizer onde através do Google Maps ??
De onde tiras esses valores ?
Já na outra vez tinhas valores bem acima desta estação !


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 15:05)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo o ogimet, Faro (aeroporto) vai com 10,4mm.



Esses valores estão correctos com a noção que temos de ter chovido .....
Assim sendo em Faro até agora o mês (com os dados até ás 12h) de hoje segue com 18 mm, portanto apenas faltam 45 mm para atingirmos a média !
Parece que a chuva não quer nada com a zona do Sotavento Algarvio, em especial no litoral !


----------



## aoc36 (22 Out 2013 às 15:16)

Aurélio disse:


> A estação presente no Wunderground é esta ....
> 
> *Estação Meteorológica de Albufeira: * *Albufeira*
> 
> ...



Fica no montechoro, ao pé do hotel montechoro! 
Os valores são da minha estação lá crosse ws 1600


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 15:29)

aoc36 disse:


> Fica no montechoro, ao pé do hotel montechoro!
> Os valores são da minha estação lá crosse ws 1600



Estive a verificar  através da escala e fica a cerca de 2500 metros da Marina de Albufeira, num sentido de Sudoeste para Nordeste, a mesma direcção da chuva .... não faz  sentido haver uma discrepância tão grande em termos de valores uns 10 mm ainda seria aceitável agora são cerca de 50 mm de precipitação ... não pode ser !

E para mais Vilamoura e Almancil apresenta valores semelhantes, não podes ter mais precipitação do que Lagos ou Aljezur .... existe algo aí de errado, e teres mais do que na zona da Serra. Existe aí algo de errado !
Se mais alguém mais especialista em estações do que eu .... puder dizer algo sobre o assunto !

Creio que tens que rever algo aí na tua estação desculpa a sinceridade, já na outra vez creio que ainda este mês tinhamos creio que tinhas bem mais do que as estações á volta !


----------



## aoc36 (22 Out 2013 às 15:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Estive a verificar  através da escala e fica a cerca de 2500 metros da Marina de Albufeira, num sentido de Sudoeste para Nordeste, a mesma direcção da chuva .... não faz  sentido haver uma discrepância tão grande em termos de valores uns 10 mm ainda seria aceitável agora são cerca de 50 mm de precipitação ... não pode ser !
> 
> E para mais Vilamoura e Almancil apresenta valores semelhantes, não podes ter mais precipitação do que Lagos ou Aljezur .... existe algo aí de errado, e teres mais do que na zona da Serra. Existe aí algo de errado !
> Se mais alguém mais especialista em estações do que eu .... puder dizer algo sobre o assunto !
> ...




Mas como e possível ser para mais? Sim este mês tb aconteceu isso. A noite mando por Pm a minha localização exacta pois tou no tele.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 15:56)

aoc36 disse:


> Mas como e possível ser para mais? Sim este mês tb aconteceu isso. A noite mando por Pm a minha localização exacta pois tou no tele.



Fui buscar mais um valor ...



> Aqui por albufeira entre as 7 e as 8 choveu cerca de 22mm.
> Já não posso queixar por hoje. Ahah...



Registaste nessa hora mais do dobro de precipitação face á estação mencionada no Wunderground !


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2013 às 16:00)

Habituais inundações urbanas, Rua Direita - Portimão.


----------



## aoc36 (22 Out 2013 às 16:35)

Aurélio: se quiseres ah uns foto da minha estação no tópico dos instrumentos metrológicos, sub tópico a minha estação na ultima página.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2013 às 16:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento tem somente 17 mm e o valor está correcto porque depois Vilamoura e Almancil tem valores semelhantes proximos dos 20 mm.
> A tua localização é acima da N125, e ainda mais uns 3/4 para Nordeste ou seja bem mais pra o interior e por isso essa diferença toda !
> 
> Tu estás para Albufeira como eu estou Faro, não tem nada a ver !



A zona entre litoral e barrocal que se situa em quase toda a extensão longitudinal do Algarve é de extrema variação. Basta ver Almancil que nem chega aos 20mm e Loulé a Norte que nem sei quanto teve no dia de hoje mas certamente para cima dos 40mm. Almancil é a 5km em linha recta a sul de Loulé, separada por serranias de 100 e poucos metros.
O exemplo da N125 é bom pois esta estrada cruza o Algarve nesse sentido e em zonas onde se tem uma boa perspectiva Serra/litoral. Da 125 para Norte é quase sempre visível uma maior organização da massa nebulosa e como efeito mais precipitação. Apenas a convectividade altera este facto


----------



## sielwolf (22 Out 2013 às 17:09)

Mais umas imagens de Portimão esta manhã.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2013 às 17:13)

trovoadas disse:


> A zona entre litoral e barrocal que se situa em quase toda a extensão longitudinal do Algarve é de extrema variação. Basta ver Almancil que nem chega aos 20mm e Loulé a Norte que nem sei quanto teve no dia de hoje mas certamente para cima dos 40mm. Almancil é a 5km em linha recta a sul de Loulé, separada por serranias de 100 e poucos metros.
> O exemplo da N125 é bom pois esta estrada cruza o Algarve nesse sentido e em zonas onde se tem uma boa perspectiva Serra/litoral. Da 125 para Norte é quase sempre visível uma maior organização da massa nebulosa e como efeito mais precipitação. Apenas a convectividade altera este facto



É por isso que os Algarvios desesperam por uma boa cut-off, que tem convectividade e no movimento rotacional origina um excelente sul/sudeste.
Como neste caso tivemos somente nuvens estratiformes sem desenvolvimento foi a orografia quem fez o resto, com valores na ordem nos 40 mm no Barrocal, 50 a 60 mm na parte mais ocidental do Algarve, 20 mm no litoral do barlavento entre Albufeira e Quarteira, e menos de 10 mm no litoral do Sotavento,
Ainda estamos a quase 50 mm de chegarmos á média deste mês  .....
Agora é aguardar por Sexta, mas muito dificilmente chegaremos á media neste mês !


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2013 às 17:31)

Aurélio disse:


> É por isso que os Algarvios desesperam por uma boa cut-off, que tem convectividade e no movimento rotacional origina um excelente sul/sudeste.
> Como neste caso tivemos somente nuvens estratiformes sem desenvolvimento foi a orografia quem fez o resto, com valores na ordem nos 40 mm no Barrocal, 50 a 60 mm na parte mais ocidental do Algarve, 20 mm no litoral do barlavento entre Albufeira e Quarteira, e menos de 10 mm no litoral do Sotavento,
> Ainda estamos a quase 50 mm de chegarmos á média deste mês  .....
> Agora é aguardar por Sexta, mas muito dificilmente chegaremos á media neste mês !



Parece que tudo dependerá da suposta cut-off que se formará...para já parece está muito tímida mas ainda falta algum tempo. 
Acho que os últimos bons eventos para o Sotavento foram em 2010/2011 creio e em particular Março. São eventos sempre muito específicos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2013 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com alguma chuva durante a manhã.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
actual: 20.4ºC

Precipitação: 14 mm

Enquanto, vier frentes destas, o sotavento nunca terá grandes acumulações. Sempre foi assim e será sempre assim. Se não tivermos uma cut-off que traga corrente de SE/S, o Sotavento não verá nada e terá sempre uma diferença notória em comparação com o Barlavento. Aliás, o Cabo de Santa Maria em situações como a de hoje, o referido Cabo parece que faz de barreira à precipitação no Sotavento e que afecta sobretudo a faixa entre Faro e Tavira.

Quanto aos próximos dias, tenho um pé bem atrás, parece-me que o Sotavento fica sempre de parte e na 6ª feira que tem mais condições o grosso da precipitação mostrada entra na província de Huelva. Espectativas baixinhas que é para não ficar desiludido. Se chover mais 20 mm até ao final do mês, já será bom.

Este ano, o dia com mais precipitação foi 7 de Março com 20 mm, diz bem do ano miserável que tem sido por aqui, em 2012 o dia mais chuvoso foi o dia 30 de Março de 2012 com 62 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2013 às 20:36)

Bem, a juntar aos *44,8mm* acumulados no Sítio das Fontes, aqui em Silves o acumulado foi de *58,7mm*. Nada mau.

Quanto à estação de Carvoeiro, recebi hoje o circuito integrado que vai permitir ligar o pluviómetro ao Centro de Aquisição de Dados, pelo que em breve também esta estação vai começar, finalmente, a registar os dados da precipitação. Quanto a estes dias de pecipitação que se passaram, conto retirar os dados que supostamente estarão gravados no Datalogger do pluviómetro.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2013 às 20:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com alguma chuva durante a manhã.
> 
> Máxima: 21.0ºC
> mínima: 19.1ºC
> ...



Ainda estou à espera que lá para Dezembro o AA dê umas tréguas e permita a descida em latitude das depressões. Já não era sem tempo termos umas entras de Sul/Sueste por estas bandas. Há 2 anos que temos o trimestre Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro secos...pode ser que seja desta

Em relação ao dia de hoje, a fase final da frente foi muito activa por estes lados em termos de precipitação. Entre as 12h e as 13h caíu um dilúvio como há muito não via, talvez por o apanhar em cheio em hora de condução.
A N270 entre Loulé e São Brás era um rio 
Desde que conduzo acho que foi a maior carga de água que apanhei, tive que andar andar quase parado!


----------



## trovoadas (22 Out 2013 às 21:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Bem, a juntar aos *44,8mm* acumulados no Sítio das Fontes, aqui em Silves o acumulado foi de *58,7mm*. Nada mau.
> 
> Quanto à estação de Carvoeiro, recebi hoje o circuito integrado que vai permitir ligar o pluviómetro ao Centro de Aquisição de Dados, pelo que em breve também esta estação vai começar, finalmente, a registar os dados da precipitação. Quanto a estes dias de pecipitação que se passaram, conto retirar os dados que supostamente estarão gravados no Datalogger do pluviómetro.



Esses valores sim traduzem o que se passou por aqui! São valores impressionantes! Deduzo que nas serras tenha acumulado uma pouco mais.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2013 às 21:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Esses valores sim traduzem o que se passou por aqui! São valores impressionantes! Deduzo que nas serras tenha acumulado uma pouco mais.



É verdade! 
Não estava à espera de um acumulado tão grande...assim vale a pena ver chover!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2013 às 22:02)

Já agora, por curiosidade, fica aqui a evolução da precipitação de hoje no Sítio das Fontes.






De destacar os 8,4mm caídos entre as 10h00 e as 10h10 e os 14,6mm acumulados entre as 09h50 e as 10h10.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Out 2013 às 23:15)

Em Portimão, a estação meteorológica da Escola Secundária Manuel Teixeira Gomes, registou hoje *68,2mm* acumulados.

http://inovar.esmtg.pt/meteorologia/base_dados.aspx


----------



## actioman (22 Out 2013 às 23:52)

Boa noite.

Por aqui termino o dia com uns simpáticos *33,2mm* de precipitação acumulada. 

Em Elvas por volta das 08h, quando a precipitação foi mais intensa, houve também vários registos de pequenas inundações em garagens e algumas estradas. Nada de grande destaque,mas certamente bastante inconveniente para quem lhe tocou à porta...

A temperatura actual é de 15,7ºC e a H.R.: 95%.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2013 às 14:54)

Chove com alguma intensidade em Faro desde há coisa de 15 minutos.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2013 às 16:12)

Continua a chuva... cerca de 1 hora com alguns períodos moderados. Interessante que tenha voltado a carregar de novo.

6,2mm desde a meia-noite, na verdade terá sido desde que estes períodos de chuva começaram.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 16:24)

Agreste disse:


> Continua a chuva... cerca de 1 hora com alguns períodos moderados. Interessante que tenha voltado a carregar de novo.
> 
> 6,2mm desde a meia-noite, na verdade terá sido desde que estes períodos de chuva começaram.



Então hoje é ao contrário por aqui .... apenas chuva fraca e provavelmente não mais do que uns 2 mm por aqui !


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2013 às 16:28)

Os valores são do turismo do algarve. A tal estação meio esquisita.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 16:32)

Agreste disse:


> Os valores são do turismo do algarve. A tal estação meio esquisita.



Só que hoje não há vento e por isso até é provável que os valores estejam correctos e além disso sempre me pareceu algo mais escuro para sul do que aqui nesta zona !

E como disse apenas ainda choveu fraco com alguns periodos de moderado !


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2013 às 17:40)

Céu bem escuro a SW, muita chuva em aproximação.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2013 às 17:42)

Tudo tranquilo aqui... penso que durará um bom par de horas, talvez mais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2013 às 17:47)

Que bela surpresa quando cheguei a casa e vi o acumulado.  Estas 2 horas de chuva esta tarde e que nenhum modelo previa, rendeu mais que ontem. Por aqui, levo 15 mm acumulados hoje, nada mau. Isto é um verdadeiro mundo à parte e ainda têem que inventar um modelo para este cantinho, hoje que não esperava nada, toma lá 15 mm, ontem que os modelos davam bons acumulados nem metade caiu.


----------



## Agreste (23 Out 2013 às 18:19)

os quase 70mm de ontem em Aljezur. 







O IPMA tem de investir um pouco mais na rede de estações. Como é que eles fazem estas interpolações com tão poucos registos no Alentejo e no Algarve? Nem que seja preciso colocar publicidade para suportar os custos.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2013 às 18:33)

Agreste disse:


> os quase 70mm de ontem em Aljezur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dá barraca porque não choveu mais de 20 mm em Faro como está aí, mas esses dados ainda são validados mais tarde !


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Out 2013 às 18:42)

Por aqui não espero nada de especial


----------



## aoc36 (23 Out 2013 às 18:45)

Aqui por albufeira apesar do tempo escuro hoje só rendeu 0.5


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2013 às 20:30)

Agreste disse:


> os quase 70mm de ontem em Aljezur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estou bastante curioso para ver esse mapa amanhã. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva moderada durante a tarde.

Máxima: 22.5ºC
mínima: 17.1ºC
actual: 19.5ºC

Precipitação: 15 mm

Vamos ver o que nos reserva os próximos dias, isto com um pouco de sorte ainda vai ser sábado que vai surpreender. Isto é tudo tão estranho por aqui.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2013 às 20:34)

Agreste disse:


> os quase 70mm de ontem em Aljezur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De qualquer forma não está tão exagerado como esteve no Minho.
Apesar de em Faro (cidade), não ter caído toda essa precipitação, poucos quilometros a norte a precipitação está correcta.
O valor de Castro Marim deveria estender-se ao longo da costa algarvia até Faro. De resto não é tão escandaloso como em Estremoz, Cabo Carvoeiro e Vila Real (cidade) que alteram completamente o mapa da precipitação.
Antes não estivessem lá essas estações.

Quanto a Faro, esta tarde caíram 5mm na região que ontem tinha sido a menos contemplada pela chuva.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Out 2013 às 20:36)

Aqui por Évora entre às 17h e as 20h foi sempre a chover, chuvinha mais ou menos certa, mas intensa o suficiente para deixar as ruas todas encharcadas e as bermas todas cheias de água.

Quando saí às 19h já havia boa água acumulada nas estradas, a juntar a isso a "mini-hora de ponta Eborense" e o facto de não haver iluminação pública pelo menos em 70% do meu percurso para cada ditaram um regresso a casa bastante irritante. 

Segundo o Ogimet, desde as 0h - 21mm acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2013 às 20:48)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Aqui por Évora entre às 17h e as 20h foi sempre a chover, chuvinha mais ou menos certa, mas intensa o suficiente para deixar as ruas todas encharcadas e as bermas todas cheias de água.
> 
> Quando saí às 19h já havia boa água acumulada nas estradas, a juntar a isso a "mini-hora de ponta Eborense" e o facto de não haver iluminação pública pelo menos em 70% do meu percurso para cada ditaram um regresso a casa bastante irritante.
> 
> Segundo o Ogimet, desde as 0h - 21mm acumulados.



*16,4mm* das 17h às 18h UTC no aerodromo de Évora. E mais 6mm na hora seguinte.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Out 2013 às 21:10)

Chuva torrencial aquando da passagem de um aguaceiro. 8,4mm acumulados. 17,0ºC actuais.


----------



## actioman (23 Out 2013 às 22:02)

SpiderVV disse:


> Chuva torrencial aquando da passagem de um aguaceiro. 8,4mm acumulados. 17,0ºC actuais.



E pelas imagens do radar estás mesmo na rota de colisão deste verdadeiro comboio de precipitação! 

Vamos ver essas acumulações como ficam ai pela tua zona! 

Por aqui final de tarde com alguma precipitação e 4,6mm de precipitação acumulada.
A temperatura actual é de 17,3ºC e 96% de H.R.. Noite calma portanto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2013 às 22:20)

O IPMA antecipou o aviso amarelo no Algarve, que só estava para amanhã a partir das 16 h mas desde das 22 horas que o aviso foi accionado.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (23 Out 2013 às 23:18)

Muita água, persistente e continua!!! Do melhor 
#Portalegre 16.2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Out 2013 às 07:30)

Por aqui já não espero nada, este evento já deve ter acabado por nesta zona


----------



## sielwolf (24 Out 2013 às 08:54)

Bastante nevoeiro aqui em Monchique esta manhã. Desde as 8h30 min que começou a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2013 às 10:00)

Segundo as previsões que consultei do GFS e do Aladdin a precipitação será modesta de Évora para baixo exceptuando talvez as regiões do litoral oeste.
A frente irá perder força nesta região à medida que avançará para o interior sendo que as serras serão as  zonas mais favorecidas, em particular Monchique e Caldeirão.

Por agora vai chovendo por aqui e vendo pelas imagens de radar nota-se que é precipitação de carácter estratiforme.


----------



## sielwolf (24 Out 2013 às 11:43)

*11,7 mm* acumulados desde as 8h30m em Monchique. Agora a chuva acalmou.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2013 às 11:55)

sielwolf disse:


> *11,7 mm* acumulados desde as 8h30m em Monchique. Agora a chuva acalmou.



Por aqui ainda tudo a zeros... já chuviscou, mas não acumulou nada ainda.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2013 às 12:07)

Por aqui vamos ter de esperar ou desesperar para ver algo...a frente parece ter todo o seu potencial de Setúbal para cima mas vamos ver.
Em relação a esta zona até não me posso queixar pois tem havido alguma precipitação por vezes moderada durante a manhã e numa situação destas temos sempre mais hipóteses. Para o litoral do sotavento e talvez na generalidade do litoral Algarvio, excepto costa vicentina é que as coisas podem estar piores.

Para já tudo indica que não será uma frente a nosso favor, principalmente quanto mais a Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2013 às 13:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Por aqui vamos ter de esperar ou desesperar para ver algo...a frente parece ter todo o seu potencial de Setúbal para cima mas vamos ver.
> Em relação a esta zona até não me posso queixar pois tem havido alguma precipitação por vezes moderada durante a manhã e numa situação destas temos sempre mais hipóteses. Para o litoral do sotavento e talvez na generalidade do litoral Algarvio, excepto costa vicentina é que as coisas podem estar piores.
> 
> Para já tudo indica que não será uma frente a nosso favor, principalmente quanto mais a Sul.



Por aqui, ontem choveu mais que no dia anterior, algum modelo previu não. Trovoadas, os modelos no seu geral não estão assim tão mal, ainda metem qualquer coisa no sotavento algarvio, mas claro que a província de Huelva parece-me ser a mais beneficiada, tendo por base os modelos, claro está. Vendo os mesoescalares, Aladdin, Arome e Hirlam existe potencial para algo, agora é esperar onde vai cair, parece-me que é uma situação convectiva se existir trovoada pode cair bem mais do que os modelos dão. Aqui, o GFS ainda não acertou uma esta semana, nas outras zonas do Algarve até esteve bem mas aqui neste cantinho onde os modelos têem uma dificuldade enorme em acertar é muito complicado, ainda temos que esperar que inventem um modelo que conheça as manhas todas aqui da zona, o Sotavento é muito lixado e quase todos perdem a fiabilidade nesta zona, o risco é sempre mais elevado aqui, do que no resto do país. Já tivemos dilúvios em dias que não se previa nada e já tivemos falhanços enormes que previam um dilúvio e nada se passou.

Trovoadas se calhar ainda vai ser sábado que isto vai animar com vento de sueste ainda vem alguma chuvada inesperada.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2013 às 13:18)

Assinatura interessante na reflectividade...a ver o que aquilo deu/dá...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Out 2013 às 13:35)

Já chove


----------



## actioman (24 Out 2013 às 13:41)

Por aqui após tanta insistência do GFS em valores acumulados a variar entre os 40mm a 70mm, vou com uns rídiculos 4mm. Isto num dia que tem sido chato por tanto parece que chove mas apenas se fica num chuvisco.
O vento sim tem vindo a fazer-se sentir e tenho uma rajada máxima de 59,5km/h registada ás 11h da manhã, mas tampouco tem sido nada por ai além.

Por agora chove de forma moderada em mais um aguaceiro que passa. Parece-me ser tal com assinatura "interessante" que o stormy referiu. Vamos ver se deixa aqui alguma precipitação de referência e salvo a "honra" do dia... 

A temperatura está nuns elevados 19,1ºC.

Abraço.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2013 às 14:09)

Rajada de 75km/h aquando de um aguaceiro, que já me estragou o guarda chuva.  Na cidade deve ter ficado na ordem dos 80. Chuva constante e forte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Out 2013 às 14:10)

3mm


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2013 às 14:50)

No interior Algravio, principalmente nas serranias sucedem-se os períodos de chuva. À pouco caiu um aguaceiro mais forte que fez correr bem as ruas.
Por agora vai chovendo fraco mas  está com "cara" de muita chuva...céu completamente encoberto com nevoeiro no topo dos cerros e voltas e meia cai um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2013 às 17:07)

O "comboio" parece vir com força... a ver se vem com convecção em peso em particular para o sotavento para acabar de uma vez por todas com a seca
A todo o caso olhos bem postos no radar para as próximas!


----------



## PedroMAR (24 Out 2013 às 17:12)

Será que me vai calhar alguma coisa?


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2013 às 17:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estou bastante curioso para ver esse mapa amanhã.



A curiosidade matou o gato. 







Este mapa representa tudo menos o dia de ontem aqui em Faro e Olhão. Nem que caia o dilúvio isso aparece no mapa.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 18:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A curiosidade matou o gato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas tudo achas que eles são bruxos ?

Caiu em Olhão como podia ter caido entre Faro e Olhão e tu agora estavas a lamentar que ontem não tinha chovido nada ... e bla bla !
Por acaso em Faro ainda cairam cerca de 5 mm, e além disso esse mapa não representa resultados nenhuns finais no mês como eu constatei há uns tempos em que fizeram a correcção dos dados !
Ontem estava a chover aqui ... e olhei para o radar, e apenas existia um célula muito pequena em deslocação para a zona de Faro que demorou quase 5 horas a cá chegar, quando estava sempre a sul desta zona ....
Isto são apenas dados preliminares .. que não têm efeito nos resultados finais !

Bom vamos mas é a ver se isto começa a chover que a partir de amanhã poderemos ter um logo jejum !


----------



## GonçaloMPB (24 Out 2013 às 18:59)

Trovoada e diluvio em Évora.


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2013 às 20:01)

vamos ver se aquelas trovoadas se aguentam até chegarem aqui...


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2013 às 21:13)

Aqui por albufeira o ventou está a aumentar de intensidade... Chuva nem vela o dia todo, só uma chuva muito leve


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2013 às 21:24)

Mas que rico radar...vem lá agua com fartura. A ver se tras eletricidade para ir á praia filmar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2013 às 21:46)

]ToRnAdO[;396698 disse:
			
		

> Mas que rico radar...vem lá agua com fartura. A ver se tras eletricidade para ir á praia filmar!



És bem capaz de teres mais sorte do que eu. O radar indica o mais grosso a caminho da tua zona. 

Por aqui, tudo calmo nem vento está.


----------



## aoc36 (24 Out 2013 às 22:01)

Começou a chover por aqui mas já com uma bom pingos!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2013 às 22:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> És bem capaz de teres mais sorte do que eu. O radar indica o mais grosso a caminho da tua zona.
> 
> Por aqui, tudo calmo nem vento está.



Penso que vamos ter sorte carissimo vizinho!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 22:36)

Este radar está cheio de ruido, creio que posso dizer pois a reflectividade nada tem a ver com aquilo que tem efectivamente chovido ...
No dia de hoje correndo as estações do Wunderground até agora no máximo choveu 2 mm !

A célula que vinha a Algarve estava quase a morrer, enfim ....

Seja como for os modelos indicam uma paragem dentro de pouco tempo da frente ou da linha de instabilidade, isto porque a depressão vai ficar isolada, e pode ser que então surja alguma surpresa !


----------



## amando96 (24 Out 2013 às 22:44)

Não choveu nada por aí? aqui choveu bem entre as 13:00 e as 17:00


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 22:54)

amando96 disse:


> Não choveu nada por aí? aqui choveu bem entre as 13:00 e as 17:00



Muito pouco ... não tenho pluviómetro mas no máximo 1 mm no dia de hoje !

Parece-me estar a chover de forma moderada agora ... aguardemos e depois fazemos as contas, creio que a madrugada e manhã de amanhã poderão ser interessantes especialmente no sotavento !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2013 às 23:05)

V.R.S.A.

Tudo calmo, nem vento, nem chuva...só nuvens!

Loading...


----------



## amando96 (24 Out 2013 às 23:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Muito pouco ... não tenho pluviómetro mas no máximo 1 mm no dia de hoje !
> 
> Parece-me estar a chover de forma moderada agora ... aguardemos e depois fazemos as contas, creio que a madrugada e manhã de amanhã poderão ser interessantes especialmente no sotavento !



Também não tenho pluviómetro de momento, mas a olhómetro à vontade 10mm, provavelmente mais.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 23:07)

Já chove bem por aqui ....

EDIT: Para a proxima fico calado, parou de chover nem 5 minutos durou !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Out 2013 às 23:09)

Um bom sinal... as luzes piscaram...

Temp_actual:20.8ºC


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 23:12)

Nas outras estações do Algarve ainda não passou dos 3 mm, e há tanto tempo começaram as manchas no radar a entrar !


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2013 às 23:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Nas outras estações do Algarve ainda não passou dos 3 mm, e há tanto tempo começaram as manchas no radar a entrar !



É verdade... por aqui é chuvinha fraquinha a que vai caindo...2mm nas Fontes para já.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 23:21)

ecobcg disse:


> É verdade... por aqui é chuvinha fraquinha a que vai caindo...2mm nas Fontes para já.



Por alguma razão o Radar de Loulé ao contrário de Coruche fornece uma reflectividade muito superior a este último.
Começar a olhar muito mais ao "mosaico" que apresenta em intensidade da precipitação (mm/h) do que ao radar de Loulé que é um bocado "marado" !

PS: A ver se o IPMA tira o Alerta Laranja daqui que sempre que eles metem Laranjas aqui não chove nada de jeito...


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2013 às 23:36)

O alerta laranja é para esquecer!

Está à vista que a frente vem morta! Mais outra...
Vai chovendo muito fraco há já alguns minutos mas nada de especial


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 23:40)

trovoadas disse:


> O alerta laranja é para esquecer!
> 
> Está à vista que a frente vem morta! Mais outra...
> Vai chovendo muito fraco há já alguns minutos mas nada de especial



Pois mais um Alerta Laranja para esquecer ...
Os modelos dão-se uma reactivação, que se vê melhor no modelo Hirlam, mas já é amanhã de manhã que deve entrar lá mais entre Tavira e V.R.S Antonio ou fugir para Espanha !


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2013 às 23:58)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade por aqui ... entretanto nas outras estações andam á volta com 4/5 mm de precipitação !

Este GFS anda muito certinho ultimamente .... a ver se isto anima de madrugada dado que a frente deve ficar mais ou menos estática por estas bandas !

Chove bem por aqui .... a este ritmo numa hora renderia uns 7 a 10 mm !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 00:02)

Chove fraco e disperso...isto está morto!


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 00:13)

O nível laranja já não está activo, temos chuva mas uma chuva normal. Só haverá problemas se chover assim toda a noite o que não vai acontecer.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 00:16)

Agreste disse:


> O nível laranja já não está activo, temos chuva mas uma chuva normal. Só haverá problemas se chover assim toda a noite o que não vai acontecer.



Precisamente nessa altura começou a chover com intensidade ... como eles sabem disto.
Chovem bastante bem nesta zona, mas acho que isto é muito local !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 00:24)

Já chove de forma progressiva! 

Mas nada de especial...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 00:32)

Chove torrencial..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 00:50)

Bah...que banhada...isto esta aos arranques, ora chove muito, ora chove pouco ou nada..

E os unicos clarões por aqui são os do farol a bater nos hoteis


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 01:45)

Parece que a frente ganhou novo folego... muita actividade a SW, pena a distancia.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 01:59)

Aguaceiros moderados e certinhos... ainda acredito no festival..


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 08:13)

chove bem por aqui agora! Ups...Arrancou muito forte mas parece que perdeu fôlego, agora chove fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2013 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

Acordei às 07h ao som de um trovão, ainda vi um pequeno raio nuvem-nuvem ao abrir a janela, mas depois não deu mais nada. O grosso da precipitação tem estado ali na zona de Abufeira para E, com a trovoada toda nesse lado.

No Sítio das Fontes o acumulado está nos *8,8mm* neste momento.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2013 às 08:58)

Chove forte aqui em Lagoa agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 09:07)

Aqui, levo 8 mm e anda aos arranques só lá vai com empurrão. Trovoada zero.


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2013 às 09:46)

Albufeira, Quinta do Barranco e Benafim, vão com 27, 25 e 24mm respectivamente desde as 0h.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 10:02)

Faro (região de Turismo), Almancil, Lagos seguem com cerca de 9 mm mais ou menos.
Albufeira, Benavente, Quinta do Barranco (Algoz) registaram trombas de água, sendo que Albufeira ás 7h11 tinha 2,3 mm e depois ás 7h21 já tinha 13 mm.

Benavente e Quinta do Barranco foi devido a 1 hora de chuva intensa uniforme !
Tem vindo a acumular bem nessas zonas já estando perto dos 30 mm até ao momento nessas estações !

EDIT: Constatei agora que na zona do Sotavento ainda nem sequer choveu .... penso que o Sotavento deve ter algum escudo que começa aqui em Faro !
Com os 9 mm de hoje sigo com cerca de 33 mm este mês ..... só faltava outro tanto !


----------



## sielwolf (25 Out 2013 às 10:39)

Grande carga de água em Portimão neste momento!


----------



## aoc36 (25 Out 2013 às 10:50)

Chove torrencialmente am albufeira com mt vento


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 10:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Faro (região de Turismo), Almancil, Lagos seguem com cerca de 9 mm mais ou menos.
> Albufeira, Benavente, Quinta do Barranco (Algoz) registaram trombas de água, sendo que Albufeira ás 7h11 tinha 2,3 mm e depois ás 7h21 já tinha 13 mm.
> 
> Benavente e Quinta do Barranco foi devido a 1 hora de chuva intensa uniforme !
> ...



Penso que tem tudo a ver com a posição das depressões. Nota-se também que a chuva tem cortada toda a Norte da serra de Monte Figo não sei se pelo efeito das serras se pelo ângulo de entrada das linhas de instabilidade.

Pelo radar nota-se que a precipitação mais intensa durante esta manhã tem  cortado a Norte de onde estou e estou na serra de Monte Figo perto de São Brás de Alportel. Acho que em Loulé e mais a Norte tem chovido mais.

Por agora vai chovendo moderado e bem grado parece que vem aí forte!

edit: Alcoutim acumulou 22mm na entre as 9h e as 10h. Já é uma carga de água considerável! Pelas imagens de radar imagino o que se passa pelo Caldeirão fora!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 10:59)

Por aqui agora já chove moderado também ... vamos a ver se ainda temos recompensa de ultima hora ou não ...


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 11:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui agora já chove moderado também ... vamos a ver se ainda temos recompensa de ultima hora ou não ...



A ver se temos um MCS...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 11:06)

Aqui, levo 9 mm e não espero grande coisa para o resto do dia. O buraco está formado. Esta semana tive 47 mm, coisa que em 2 horas chove por aqui em situações de instabilidade. Enquanto não fizer uma trovoada valente no Sotavento nunca iremos passar disto.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2013 às 11:07)

sielwolf disse:


> Grande carga de água em Portimão neste momento!



Por aqui também.... atingi os *98,4mm/h* no Sítio das Fontes ainda há pouco. Embora o pior tenha ficado mais para a zona de Portimão e do outro lado, para Albufeira.
Pelo radar a célula era muito interessante enquanto esteve no mar...por aqui arrisco a dizer que na sua aproximação, pareceu querer formar uma wall cloud, e tinha as nuvens a deslocar-se de SW para NE num lado (olhando para E) e a deslocar-se de E para W no outro lado (olhando para W). Talvez uma supercélula? Se alguém conseguir informação do IPMA sobre se ocorreu alguma, era interessante.

Entretanto passou, deixou mais alguma água nas Fontes, que tem agora *17,2mm* acumulados.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2013 às 11:11)

Chove bem forte outra vez em Lagoa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 11:13)

A província de Cádiz é que já vai bem lançada, com precipitação a rondar os 30 mm, coisa impensável pelo Sotavento Algarvio. Aqui foi vê-las passar a semana toda.

Aqui, já está a abrir e o sol já espreita.


----------



## sielwolf (25 Out 2013 às 11:46)

48 mmm em Monchique desde as 0h


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 12:13)

Para mera curiosidade: 

*Arome* (o modelo que me faz sonhar) 







*Radar* (tem um aspecto apetitoso) 






Valente carga de água na Serra de Monte Figo e aqui nada. 

Subiu para 10 mm o acumulado por aqui.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Out 2013 às 12:18)

Em Portimão (aeródromo), a estação do IPMA registou *21mm* entre as 10h e as 11h.


----------



## PedroMAR (25 Out 2013 às 12:33)

Já chove bem por Évora


----------



## rebarbado (25 Out 2013 às 12:37)

Bom dia. Sou novo por aqui ,as já vos sigo há bastante tempo. Sou um completo leigo na matéria, mas apaixonado pelas forças da natureza. Aproveitei para me registar no meio da chuvada e colocar uma foto acaba de tirar (há cerca de 15 minutos) em Alcochete - olhando para Vila Franca de Xira.
Cumulonimbus, certo?





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 12:40)

Finalmente existe uma célula com desenvolvimento verticale com trovoada a sul do Algarve e está a ficar bastante activa, ao mesmo tempo existe pelo Sat24 muita actividade eletrica. Será desta ?


----------



## pax_julia (25 Out 2013 às 12:41)

Autentico diluvio por Beja.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2013 às 12:57)

Chove torrencialmente há uns minutos.

Edit:dilúvio!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Out 2013 às 13:02)

Aqui apenas chuva moderada 
15,3mm até ao momento


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2013 às 13:14)

Estradas totalmente inundadas, tampas de esgoto levantadas aqui perto. Perto do liceu há carros a voltar para trás que a estrada esta totalmente alagada.

*Sent from my C2105 using Forum Fiend v1.0.2.2.*


----------



## aoc36 (25 Out 2013 às 13:16)

Ta a começar a festa a sul do algarve vamos ver o que vai dar, acabou de se ouvir um relâmpago bem grande em alto mar


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 13:22)

Chuva moderada e trovoada (pouca) por agora !


----------



## frederico (25 Out 2013 às 13:30)

Em Cacela começou a chover por volta da meia-noite, e caiu chuva fraca toda a noite, até por volta das seis. Depois vim para o Porto, e agora ligaram-me e disseram-me que chove torrencialmente. 

A estação de Tavira já acumulou quase *30 mm* desde as 00h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 13:33)

Por aqui chuva forte neste momento e uma única trovoada. Sigo com 15 mm.


----------



## PedroMAR (25 Out 2013 às 13:50)

aoc36 disse:


> Ta a começar a festa a sul do algarve vamos ver o que vai dar, acabou de se ouvir um relâmpago bem grande em alto mar


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 13:52)

Aqui, o acumulado já vai nos 22 mm. Continua a chover moderado a forte sem trovoada.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 13:59)

PedroMAR disse:


>



Alto Mar = aquilo que a vista alcança


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 14:14)

Isto sim é chuva .. vai chover moderado a forte e ocasionalmente com trovaoda.

Está um dia espetacular !


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 14:34)

Acho que nos meteram num capítulo da bíblia... há 1 hora e meia que chove sem parar...


----------



## vitoreis (25 Out 2013 às 14:38)

34.6 mm até agora segundo a estação do turismo do Algarve! Dia para tirar a barriga de misérias


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 14:39)

Por aqui, levo já 35 mm acumulados. Agora fez uma pausa.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 14:51)

Parece que terminou... 

quase 40mm em 2 horas talvez...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 14:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, levo já 35 mm acumulados. Agora fez uma pausa.



Aproveitar que isto lá porque provavelmente ficaremos o mês na média ... não quer dizer nada para os próximos meses.

Acho que deve ser o dia mais chuvoso desde há um ano para cá ... salvo erro desde Novembro.
Novembro esse que desconfio que seja seco, é muito raro 3 anos seguidos, com o mesmo mês muito chuvoso !


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 14:57)

Continua a chover forte neste momento, 41 mm.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 14:58)

Pessoal isto está mesmo quase a acabar mais uns 15 minutos e termina tudo !

Ainda vamos ter sol hoje olhando ao satélite ... e Domingo podemos ir á praia, pois dão 25º C no final de Outubro, é obra !


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 15:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Faro (região de Turismo), Almancil, Lagos seguem com cerca de 9 mm mais ou menos.
> Albufeira, Benavente, Quinta do Barranco (Algoz) registaram trombas de água, sendo que Albufeira ás 7h11 tinha 2,3 mm e depois ás 7h21 já tinha 13 mm.
> 
> Benavente e Quinta do Barranco foi devido a 1 hora de chuva intensa uniforme !
> ...




Ainda não parou de chuver aqui desde as 5 da matina...

Chuvas diluvianas por aqui...

Á varias inundações...

Muito escuro a sul...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 15:12)

A Continuar assim cheira-me a grandes problemas...


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 15:20)

Será que dá para andar de barco na 125? Daqueles de borracha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 15:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, levo 9 mm e não espero grande coisa para o resto do dia. O buraco está formado. Esta semana tive 47 mm, coisa que em 2 horas chove por aqui em situações de instabilidade. Enquanto não fizer uma trovoada valente no Sotavento nunca iremos passar disto.



Este gajo é muito aldrabão,  bom numa coisa acertei foi chover isso em 2 horas. Por aqui, recomeça a chover e levo 44 mm acumulados.  Aqui, os terrenos viraram autênticas piscinas.

Chuva forte novamente.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 15:24)

Por aqui chuva moderada, perto de São Brás de Alportel.
Estive em Faro durante a hora de almoço e há muito que não via chover assim! Acho que choveu bem mais do que aqui. Ouvi apenas um trovão quando começou a chuva mais intensa.

Quanto às próximas horas atenção às regiões do sotavento! Parece que ainda poderá ter precipitação intensa durante mais umas horas.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 15:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este gajo é muito aldrabão,  bom numa coisa acertei foi chover isso em 2 horas. Por aqui, recomeça a chover e levo 44 mm acumulados.  Aqui, os terrenos viraram autênticas piscinas.



Quais são mesmo .... os numeros do Euromilhões desta semana ? 

Isto só aconteceu porque foi um injectado um fluxo de sul, com uma depressão a sudoeste, não se vê nos modelos mas ela existe, gerando convectividade forte a sul do Algarve !


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 15:27)

Agreste disse:


> Será que dá para andar de barco na 125? Daqueles de borracha.



Na 125 não sei mas na baixa de Faro, junto à EVA tinha-me dado um jeitão do caraças um barquinho de borracha


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 15:29)

]ToRnAdO[;396931 disse:
			
		

> A Continuar assim cheira-me a grandes problemas...



Existe algo que eu não percebo ... a RUEMA de VRSA não funciona é certo, mas a EMA de Castro Marim funciona, e apenas marca precipitação residual nem chega a um milimetro.

Isso quer dizer que o pluviómetro de Castro Marim, deve estar cheias de aranhas, não ???


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 15:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Quais são mesmo .... os numeros do Euromilhões desta semana ?
> 
> Isto só aconteceu porque foi um injectado um fluxo de sul, com uma depressão a sudoeste, não se vê nos modelos mas ela existe, gerando convectividade forte a sul do Algarve !



A meteorologia aqui é um jogo de emoções, uma vida real de amores e ódios!
Tanto a odiamos como depois vem uma paixão por aí a dentro


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 15:41)

Deixou de chover agora, acho que entrá-mos numa espécie de "olho"

Atenção que podemos ter direito a 2º round! Está a formar-se uma célula a Sul!


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 15:46)

trovoadas disse:


> Deixou de chover agora, acho que entrá-mos numa espécie de "olho"
> 
> Atenção que podemos ter direito a 2º round! Está a formar-se uma célula a Sul!



Ya .. se formou mesmo há pouco tempo !


----------



## Redfish (25 Out 2013 às 15:50)

A chuva continua a cair de forma quase continua desde as 06 da manhã (ai foi torrencial)...

O que sei é que as ribeiras a norte de Loulé já têm agua a correr e certamente os caudais deveram aumentar nas proximas horas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 15:54)

trovoadas disse:


> A meteorologia aqui é um jogo de emoções, uma vida real de amores e ódios!
> Tanto a odiamos como depois vem uma paixão por aí a dentro



Falamos cobras e lagartos, que somos uns infelizes, temos mau olhado, passa tudo ao lado. Mas depois vem estas coisas fofas que nos deixam completamente derretidos. 

Aqui, o acumulado subiu para 46 mm.  Já vi a coisa mais aberta por aqui.  Quero 2º round! 

Ups, rebentou um trovão.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 15:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Falamos cobras e lagartos, que somos uns infelizes, temos mau olhado, passa tudo ao lado. Mas depois vem estas coisas fofas que nos deixam completamente derretidos.
> 
> Aqui, o acumulado subiu para 46 mm.  Já vi a coisa mais aberta por aqui.  Quero 2º round!
> 
> Ups, rebentou um trovão.



Aí vai o 2º round!

Chove moderado por aqui e está muito escuro a Sul para a região de Faro.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 16:04)

o radar não dá muitas esperanças, não está a pegar tanto como há 3 horas atrás...


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 16:09)

Agreste disse:


> o radar não dá muitas esperanças, não está a pegar tanto como há 3 horas atrás...



Sim está a abrir a sudoeste! Pelo menos para aqui talvez já não agora para o litoral do sotavento talvez ainda surja algo .

Por aqui ainda vai gotejando bem grado!

EDIT: AInda continua bastante instabilidade a Sul de Faro/Olhão e cada vez mais próximo da Costa. Bom o radar também não é em tempo real.

EDIT2: Vai abrir agora! Céu carregado a leste e praticamente limpo a oeste. No sotavento ainda deve estar a chover bem!


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 16:26)

16:30... começa a aparecer o sol. Uma tarde chuvosa com mais de 40mm em 3 horas e meia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 16:39)

O vento rodou de SW/W para E, isto agora devia voltar tudo para trás.  Aqui, o 2º round rendeu mais 4 mm, que perfaz um acumulado de 50 mm.


----------



## frederico (25 Out 2013 às 16:48)

Tavira acumulou mais de 50 mm. Terminará o mês um pouco acima da média. Desta vez não desviou para Cádis.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 17:01)

Que giro, as nuvens vêem em sentido contrário.  Aquela mancha que vê no Sat24 e no radar será que chega a terra? 

Agora brilha o sol e está um vendaval de leste.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 17:14)

Será que o túnel encheu? Várias ruas aqui alagaram. 

Rua de São Luís em Faro.


----------



## frederico (25 Out 2013 às 17:15)

Agreste disse:


> Será que o túnel encheu? Várias ruas aqui alagaram.
> 
> Rua de São Luís em Faro.



Se chovesse aí no Algarve o que chove aqui no Porto...


----------



## frederico (25 Out 2013 às 17:17)

A estação de Tavira deixou de emitir. Ia a caminho dos 60 mm.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 17:26)

frederico disse:


> Se chovesse aí no Algarve o que chove aqui no Porto...



Precipitação torrencial é por aqui. O nosso regime não é de sistemas frontais mais ou menos domesticados, pelo menos nesta parte do ano. 

Com águas mais quentes, o potencial de sul ou sueste é muito bom. Difícil é reunir as condições. 

Repesco os dias de novembro do ano passado antes do tornado de Silves. 



E a ribeira de Quarteira após a chuvada da noite anterior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 17:28)

Agreste disse:


> Será que o túnel encheu? Várias ruas aqui alagaram.
> 
> Rua de São Luís em Faro.



Não sei se encheu, como era com a baixa mar provavelmente não meteu água. Se fosse com maré cheia aí acreditava mais.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 17:44)

Há alguns aguaceiros que ainda podem cá chegar mas é tudo já de fraca intensidade. Terminou por agora a semana chuvosa e provavelmente a nossa "época tropical".

Temos pela frente altas pressões para 7 a 10 dias antes das frentes polares tornarem a baixar de novo.


----------



## frederico (25 Out 2013 às 17:56)

Também acho que a época das primeiras chuvas após o Verão está terminada. Agora as próximas semanas serão cruciais para o ano hidrológico algarvio. Ter estes três meses chuvosos é fundamental para um ano dentro da média.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 18:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Existe algo que eu não percebo ... a RUEMA de VRSA não funciona é certo, mas a EMA de Castro Marim funciona, e apenas marca precipitação residual nem chega a um milimetro.
> 
> Isso quer dizer que o pluviómetro de Castro Marim, deve estar cheias de aranhas, não ???




Por Monte Gordo muitas inundações, ja em VRSA segundo os relatos é mais do mesmo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 18:58)

Mas que belissimo dia este, trovoada, chuva forte, inundações! E parece que la vem mais... 

É de salientar o ar gélido!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 19:00)

Por aqui, a coisa acalmou e o céu já esteve mais limpo, agora já começa a aparecer nebusidade a sul e a sudoeste e bem negra. Agora se chega cá aí já é outra coisa.


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2013 às 20:29)

Ides ter mais animação


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 20:31)

]ToRnAdO[;397007 disse:
			
		

> Mas que belissimo dia este, trovoada, chuva forte, inundações! E parece que la vem mais...
> 
> É de salientar o ar gélido!



 realmente é de assinalar o ar frio arrastado por esta depressão...à muito tempo que não sabia o que eram 16ºc às 20h00

Quanto ao resto...mas que bela chuvada! Ainda à tempos nem um palmo tinha passado nos terrenos e agora já estão todos empapados. Na minha Quinta a erva cresceu uns 10cm desde segunda. O verde vem com uma força

A ver se chega cá alguma instabilidade durante esta noite...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 20:50)

trovoadas disse:


> realmente é de assinalar o ar frio arrastado por esta depressão...à muito tempo que não sabia o que eram 16ºc às 20h00
> 
> Quanto ao resto...mas que bela chuvada! Ainda à tempos nem um palmo tinha passado nos terrenos e agora já estão todos empapados. Na minha Quinta a erva cresceu uns 10cm desde segunda. O verde vem com uma força



Bah... que tristeza lá se vão as ninas com as pernocas à mostra e vem o frio para andar tudo tapadinho.   

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva moderada a forte durante a tarde. Que em 3 horas rendeu mais que uma semana inteira de chuva.

Máxima: 20.0ºC
mínima/actual: 15.6ºC

Precipitação: 50 mm

Desde de 30 de Março de 2012 (62 mm), não tinha tanta precipitação num dia por aqui. O mês segue com 89 mm no total e é o 2º Outubro mais chuvoso desde que faço registos com pluviómetro por aqui, o 1º Outubro de 2007 com 93 mm. 

Agora, espero um Novembro mais seco, para depois termos um Dezembro chuvoso e quem sabe um Janeiro também chuvoso, não acredito que Janeiro perca ainda mais precipitação. 



Aurélio disse:


> Quais são mesmo .... os numeros do Euromilhões desta semana ?



Aurélio, isso é mais complicado acertar e nunca fui grande espingarda, agora a ter palpites noutras áreas e adivinhar coisas que nem lembra o diabo, alguns amigos meus até chamam-me de bruxo (no bom sentido é claro).


----------



## FJC (25 Out 2013 às 21:26)

Agreste disse:


> Precipitação torrencial é por aqui. O nosso regime não é de sistemas frontais mais ou menos domesticados, pelo menos nesta parte do ano.
> 
> *Com águas mais quentes, o potencial de sul ou sueste é muito bom*. Difícil é reunir as condições.
> 
> ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 21:30)

Tudo indica um bom pós frontal aqui para o sul, primeiro a barlavento e depois a sotavento... vou fazer mais um esforço depois da direta de hoje, tudo por amor á camisola  . A ver se é desta que consigo material de jeito - a recompensa!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 21:35)

]ToRnAdO[;397076 disse:
			
		

> Tudo indica um bom pós frontal aqui para o sul, primeiro a barlavento e depois a sotavento... vou fazer mais um esforço depois da direta de hoje, tudo por amor á camisola  . A ver se é desta que consigo material de jeito - a recompensa!



Parece haver potencial! Vamos ver o evoluir daquela instabilidade a Sul.

Só de ir à janela consigo sentir o "cheiro" a trovoada


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 21:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece haver potencial! Vamos ver o evoluir daquela instabilidade a Sul.
> 
> Só de ir à janela consigo sentir o "cheiro" a trovoada



Isso é do teu nick ser trovoadas. 

A ver o que isto vai dar.

FJC quanto à tua questão, é normal o Sul ter precipitações mais extremas do no Norte. Qualquer algarvio fica doido por uma situação de sul/sueste. Quanto aos problemas que pode causar tudo vai depender da intensidade com que vem, mas os terrenos ainda não estão saturados e bem longe disso, o que pode causar é inundações urbanas e nada mais.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 21:48)

FJC disse:


> Agreste disse:
> 
> 
> > Precipitação torrencial é por aqui. O nosso regime não é de sistemas frontais mais ou menos domesticados, pelo menos nesta parte do ano.
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 21:50)

A célula está bastante activa no mar, pelo menos, no rain-alarm tem vermelho. Começa a chover aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 21:57)

Já há relâmpagos a sul e roncar de fundo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 22:00)

Tenho relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos na ilha do farol mas não oiço o ronco.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 22:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenho relâmpagos de 5 em 5 segundos na ilha do farol mas não oiço o ronco.



Se ela tocar terra vai puxar fogo


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 22:11)

Sinceramente tenho duvidas que ela chegue a tocar terra !

EDIT: Apesar de tudo é possivel ainda que algo entre ... a parte ainda sobrevivente está mesmo a sul de Olhão, mas a célula já esteve mais desenvolvida do que está agora !


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 22:17)

A cadência de relâmpagos mantém-se sobre a Ilha do Farol. Mas tenho dúvidas que chegue cá a parte mais activa.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 22:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A cadência de relâmpagos mantém-se sobre a Ilha do Farol. Mas tenho dúvidas que chegue cá a parte mais activa.



Pelo que vejo a tendência é para que perca força! No entanto ainda pode chegar cá qualquer coisa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2013 às 22:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelo que vejo a tendência é para que perca força! No entanto ainda pode chegar cá qualquer coisa...



Pelo radar ela está a ganhar força, mas está parada a sul da Ilha do Farol que eu quase não vejo os raios. Os aviões estão a cortar aqui por cima, e não vão dar a curva junto à ria como é normal. Em Olhão é capaz de não chegar a dita cuja.


----------



## FJC (25 Out 2013 às 22:42)

trovoadas disse:


> FJC disse:
> 
> 
> > Boas! A imagem de radar pode querer dizer muito mas também pode não querer dizer nada. Temos ar frio agora e fluxo de Sudoeste/Sul, na minha modesta opinião podemos ainda ter alguma instabilidade forte a tocar terra ou então perder força ou fugir para Espanha
> ...


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2013 às 23:27)

Acho que não vai dar em nada... pelo menos aqui não chegou nada.


----------



## GoN_dC (25 Out 2013 às 23:36)

Já chegou algo a Portimão. Dois valentes estoiros mas ainda sem chuva.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Out 2013 às 23:38)

Havemos de ter alguns aguaceiros durante a noite mas nada de especial...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Out 2013 às 23:41)

As células morrem assim que pisam terra !


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2013 às 00:12)

2 trovões mas parece ter-se calado...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2013 às 00:14)

Por aqui aguaceiros fracos.

Bem vim agora da praia e apanhei alguns raios, mas o filmados...ja não etá mau...agora edit work.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2013 às 00:16)

Muita actividade eléctrica a sudoeste!


----------



## aoc36 (26 Out 2013 às 00:18)

Ta com um potência!!! Esta a chegar a albufeira!!!


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2013 às 00:19)

aoc36 disse:


> Ta com um potência!!! Esta a chegar a albufeira!!!



Parece estar forte! Aqui os trovões são cada vez mais audíveis mas ainda distantes


----------



## aoc36 (26 Out 2013 às 00:20)

Meu deus agora cá um!!!


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2013 às 00:22)

Como já tivemos um certo arrefecimento na parte final dos períodos de chuva da tarde de hoje... essas trovoadas vão trazer granizo... ou cascalho.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Out 2013 às 00:24)

Agora sim!!!!!!!!!! Cai mesmo pertinho


----------



## GoN_dC (26 Out 2013 às 00:24)

Por aqui continuam a uma cadência assinalável, já com periodos de chuva moderada a forte à mistura.


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2013 às 00:25)

Colateralmente conseguimos apanhar um ou outro aqui em Faro.


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2013 às 00:27)

Quem é que não aprecia esta imagem do radar?  Vermelhos intensos e uma linha bem formada.


----------



## aoc36 (26 Out 2013 às 00:31)

Nem sei se vou dormir descansado com esa linha a chegar...


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2013 às 00:33)

Tem um atraso de 20 minutos... pode já ter chegado aí. Vou dar uma volta lá fora.


----------



## amando96 (26 Out 2013 às 00:37)

Daqui oiço trovoada


----------



## Chingula (26 Out 2013 às 00:45)

Bastante activa...não me admirava que gerasse alguma tromba ou mesmo tornado.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2013 às 00:49)

Há um ano que não oiço tanta trovoada mas chuva nem ve-la para já !


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2013 às 00:50)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado, gotas gradas!


----------



## GoN_dC (26 Out 2013 às 01:03)

Aqui continua a chover, mas a trovoada finalmente parou.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2013 às 01:06)

Chove forte por aqui agora com grandes relâmpagos!

Levantou-se vento , muito instável por aqui!

EDIT: chuva intensa agora com grandes estoiros


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2013 às 01:09)

Relâmpagos dentro das nuvens, alguns bons clarões e o tal ventinho que faz pressupor uma valente descarga de água. Só que a chuva não arrancou, choveu mas nada de especial.

Tudo muito a oeste. Deve ter chovido bem noutros locais a oeste daqui.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2013 às 01:15)

Agreste disse:


> Relâmpagos dentro das nuvens, alguns bons clarões e o tal ventinho que faz pressupor uma valente descarga de água. Só que a chuva não arrancou, choveu mas nada de especial.
> 
> Tudo muito a oeste. Deve ter chovido bem noutros locais a oeste daqui.



A chuva aqui é diluviana!


EDIT: Mais calmo agora! Depois de uma carga de água monumental acompanhada de forte trovoada e vento agora já chove mais fraco mas certinho! Trovoada a leste agora


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2013 às 01:44)

Bom despeço-me com chuva fraca! A célula está agora mais para o interior e ainda se vê alguns relâmpagos a leste/nordeste.

Quanto aqui está tudo alagado como não via desde o temporal de Novembro do ano passado. Nas traseiras do prédio está uma piscina olímpica! A estação de Loulé registou um pico de 254mm/h tendo acumulado 19,4mm .
Ainda não parou de chover!


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2013 às 02:57)

GoN_dC disse:


> Já chegou algo a Portimão. Dois valentes estoiros mas ainda sem chuva.



A essa hora estava eu no Molhe de Ferragudo, com vista sobre Portimão. Posso dizer que estava já preparado para ir para outro local (pois ali já há uns minutos que não se via nem um clarão), nem tinha a máquina preparada, quando repente e do nada, cai um raio na zona mais W da Praia da Rocha, até vi o local do impacto... obviamente que foi um estoiro daqueles! A seguir houve um outro também muito perto (este sem raio visível), mas que também teve um ribombar impressionante. A partir daí houveram muitos relâmpagos, a maior parte deles nuvem-nuvem e só se via o clarão (nada de raio), mas houve uns mesmo por cima de mim e bem barulhentos.

Bela noite sim senhor...

As fotos e video virão amanhã... que agora já não são horas...


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2013 às 11:42)

Bom dia,

Depois da forte trovoada e chuva diluviana de ontem à noite hoje o céu apresenta-se limpinho, nem uma nódoa

Pelas previsões parece que estaremos sem chuva pelo menos por semana e meia e com dias amenos. Vai ser bom para a azeitona!
Agora aguardo os 24ºc para amanhã que se calhar serão os últimos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2013 às 12:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Depois da forte trovoada e chuva diluviana de ontem à noite hoje o céu apresenta-se limpinho, nem uma nódoa
> 
> ...



Aqui choveu 1 mm.  A trovoada passou ao lado, tinha as meninas a sul de mim e tu é que apanhaste com ela ai ai. 

O sol encadeia hoje, mas já vai aparecendo algumas nuvens. As azeitonas por aqui, só deu para britar e de sal, e a maior parte caiu toda no chão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2013 às 13:07)

*Chuva afeta comerciantes na Feira de Santa Iria de Faro e provoca inundações*

A chuva que caiu hoje em Faro, aliada à maré cheia, afetou material e viaturas de vários comerciantes a trabalhar na Feira de Santa Iria e provocou várias inundações em casas da capital algarvia, disse fonte dos bombeiros.

“Hoje, até às 16:00, tínhamos registadas 20 ocorrências na malha urbana de Faro – em casas e caves –, mas a situação mais grave é no Largo de São Francisco, onde está a decorrer a Feira de Santa Iria”, disse à Lusa Aníbal Silva, comandante da Força Operacional Conjunta de Bombeiros de Faro, que se encontra no terreno a ajudar nos trabalhos de drenagem das águas.

A empresa municipal de resíduos e águas de Faro (Fagar) estava também, ao final de tarde, no local, a tentar drenar “esgotos e sarjetas”, adiantou o comandante, referindo que a preia-mar que está em curso veio aumentar as inundações.

No Largo de São Francisco, junto à Escola de Hotelaria e Turismo, há várias dezenas de carros inundados com a água a subir acima dos pneus e a entrar nas viaturas.

Vários comerciantes que estão com expositores na Feira de Santa Iria queixaram-se à Lusa de que muito do material ficou danificado, porque as barracas não protegem o suficiente, como contou a feirante Catarina, referindo que a “feira está fraca”.

O Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorros (CDOS) adiantou que também se registaram hoje de manhã algumas inundações em Portimão e Lagos na via pública e “pequenas inundações em casas e caves”. 

Fonte: LUSA


----------



## Aurélio (26 Out 2013 às 13:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Chuva afeta comerciantes na Feira de Santa Iria de Faro e provoca inundações*
> 
> A chuva que caiu hoje em Faro, aliada à maré cheia, afetou material e viaturas de vários comerciantes a trabalhar na Feira de Santa Iria e provocou várias inundações em casas da capital algarvia, disse fonte dos bombeiros.
> 
> ...



Se passe um Furação, nem precisa os ventos sequer, bastava a chuva por aqui, sabendo-se que normalmente a passagem de um Furação tem chuvas associadas na ordem dos 300 aos 600 mm por aqui ... acho que Faro desaparecia do mapa.
E não, não estou a exagerar !
É só chover alguma coisa que é logo isto !


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2013 às 13:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Se passe um Furação, nem precisa os ventos sequer, bastava a chuva por aqui, sabendo-se que normalmente a passagem de um Furação tem chuvas associadas na ordem dos 300 aos 600 mm por aqui ... acho que Faro desaparecia do mapa.
> E não, não estou a exagerar !
> É só chover alguma coisa que é logo isto !



Nem quero imaginar... Olhão, Faro, Quarteira, Albufeira, Portimão...seriam um monte de entulho!
A chuva ontem à tarde até foi bastante benévola, se chovesse a carga de água que passou aqui ontem à noite era a desgraça em Faro.


----------



## CptRena (26 Out 2013 às 15:20)

Algumas pessoas aproveitaram o solzinho de hoje para irem para a praia apanhar os últimos dias mornos do ano

Salema, Vila do Bispo
http://www.portugal-webcams.com/Salema/webcam-salema-algarve.jpg

Martinhal (Sagres)
http://www.portugal-webcams.com/sagres2/martinhal.jpg


PS.: Imagens das cameras removidas, já chegou a noite  Deixei os links


----------



## Redfish (26 Out 2013 às 16:11)

Na zona interior do Algarve ainda temos a formação de algumas celulas isoladas e consequente chuva associada


Zona do Barranco do Velho - Loulé 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aoc36 (26 Out 2013 às 16:37)

a sul de albufeira por volta das 13.30/14.00.....


----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2013 às 16:53)

bela 1ª foto.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Out 2013 às 18:52)

Boas,

Aqui vão os registos de ontem á noite. (peço desculpa pela qualidade) A distancia era enorme!






















Pena não ter sido mais perto... mas fica o registo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2013 às 21:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Se passe um Furação, nem precisa os ventos sequer, bastava a chuva por aqui, sabendo-se que normalmente a passagem de um Furação tem chuvas associadas na ordem dos 300 aos 600 mm por aqui ... acho que Faro desaparecia do mapa.
> E não, não estou a exagerar !
> É só chover alguma coisa que é logo isto !



Aurélio nem era preciso um furacão. Imagina o que é um 13 de Outubro de 1989 onde caíram 164 mm em Faro, agora. Se 40 mm de chuva já provoca o caos em Faro, imagina 4 vezes mais, toda a zona da Universidade na Penha, a baixa de Faro, o Largo de São Francisco. No dia 18 de Maio de 2011 choveu 60 mm em Faro e foi um autêntico caos na cidade, era água por todo o lado. Imagina o que é uma cut-off como tivemos em Dezembro de 1992 onde despejou 400 mm em 5 dias. A construção evoluiu foram tapados cursos de água, um dia vem uma enxurrada e vai tudo pela água abaixo. Eu em dias de chuva prefiro meter o carro numa zona mais alta e segura e pagar parquímetro do que meter o carro no Largo de São Francisco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2013 às 12:30)

> *Chuva e maré inundam feira em Faro*
> 
> Precipitação intensa durante a tarde de anteontem originou 35 ocorrências em toda a região. Caso mais grave foi no largo de São Francisco, na capital algarvia
> 
> ...



Existe uma falsa informação dada, em todos os órgãos de comunicação social. Entre as 13h e as 16h30m não existia nenhuma maré cheia, consultando o site do Instituto Hidrográfico no dia 25 a baixa-mar deu-se pelas 14h01m, aonde estava a maré cheia. Realmente, a desculpa que a Protecção Civil inventou para desculpar-se de uma situação que não teve nada de anormal e só revela um bom nível da nossa Protecção Civil. Já agora, em Olhão caíram mais 10 mm que em Faro e não houve nada de anormal, nem o típico túnel meteu água devido à baixa-mar. Se fosse com maré cheia, a Feira tinha ficado submersa.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Out 2013 às 14:41)

Não me apercebi de esta foto ter sido colocada aqui no fórum. Diz respeito à passada Sexta-feira e foi tirada de Ayamonte, em direcção a Vila Real de Sto António-Castro Marim. Muito boa!


----------



## Redfish (28 Out 2013 às 16:32)

Esta foto partilharam no meu Facebook e comentei sobre a mesma com o ecobcg...

Logo e por alto ainda pensei que fosse nos EUA mas depois vi que foi tirada em Ayamonte por volta das 12:00/13:00h...e aparentemente toda real sem manipulação... 

Seria interessante saber se algum membro do forum estaria por VRSA a essa hora...para partilhar o que se passou...

De qualquer modo BRUTALLL...


----------



## Agreste (28 Out 2013 às 16:34)

acho o contraste um bocadito manipulado mas é uma boa foto.


----------



## lokodotempo (28 Out 2013 às 18:14)

Essa foto foi manipulada..Ate cortaram metade do carro


----------



## amando96 (28 Out 2013 às 18:52)

Devido a diferenças físicas entre um sensor electrónico e um olho humano é sempre necessária edição para dar um ar o mais realista possível.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Out 2013 às 18:57)

lokodotempo disse:


> Essa foto foi manipulada..Ate cortaram metade do carro



Isso foi no processo de junção das imagens para montar esta panorâmica, como se tratam de várias fotografias e o carro estava a circular na via, é normal que apareça numa fotografia e na seguinte já não, ou apareça noutro ponto da via.

A imagem está de facto espectacular, e talvez se trate também de uma montagem HDR para dar um pouco mais de realismo à coisa e de tentar trespassar ao público o ambiente que estava naquele momento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Out 2013 às 23:33)

ecobcg disse:


> Não me apercebi de esta foto ter sido colocada aqui no fórum. Diz respeito à passada Sexta-feira e foi tirada de Ayamonte, em direcção a Vila Real de Sto António-Castro Marim. Muito boa!



Grande foto

Alguem sabe a autoria?

Mesmo que cortada e 'contrastada' está lá o que é...bujante... foi essa menina que colocou isto em estado de sitio


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Out 2013 às 00:05)

]ToRnAdO[;397518 disse:
			
		

> Grande foto
> 
> Alguem sabe a autoria?
> 
> Mesmo que cortada e 'contrastada' está lá o que é...bujante... foi essa menina que colocou isto em estado de sitio



A autoria é de Toño Mèndez


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Out 2013 às 00:09)

Essa imagem representa que tipo de estrutura meteorológica? (se é que eu assim posso chamar...) 

Alguma super-célula?


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2013 às 09:33)

Boas,

Alguém sabe quanto rendeu aqui em Faro este mês de Outubro, é que através das Synops aquilo está assim um bocado dificil de descodificar, porque entre os dias 25 e 27 aparece somente tracinhos mas ele contabilizou ao entrar (clickar) no dia, só que uns aparece a precipitação x/6h, e noutros aparece x/12h, e os periodos horários de registo se sobrepoem.

Somando aqui tudo dá o quê? Uns 70 mm ou menos .....
A maior parte do Algarve neste mês de Outubro contabilizou na ordem dos 70 a 90 mm de precipitação, portanto está dentro da média dos ultimos anos, o problema será como é hábito o que se segue a partir daqui ... como também já é hábito .. looolll

.........................

Sigo com cerca de 18º C está mais fresquinho hoje de manhã e céu limpo, e assim vai ficar pelo menos mais umas duas semanas !


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Out 2013 às 09:36)

Mínima de... 8,3°C! Primeira boa mínima outonal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2013 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e descida da temperatura.

Máxima: 20.4ºC
mínima: 12.9ºC
actual: 15.2ºC


----------



## trovoadas (29 Out 2013 às 23:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém sabe quanto rendeu aqui em Faro este mês de Outubro, é que através das Synops aquilo está assim um bocado dificil de descodificar, porque entre os dias 25 e 27 aparece somente tracinhos mas ele contabilizou ao entrar (clickar) no dia, só que uns aparece a precipitação x/6h, e noutros aparece x/12h, e os periodos horários de registo se sobrepoem.
> 
> ...



Nem se vê a luz ao fundo do túnel! Engraçado que juntando as coisas foram 2 episódios de chuva ou o mesmo que dizer 2 dias...e agora caput
Ou é impressão minha ou já não conheço este clima...refiro-me a termos grandes períodos anti-ciclónicos normalmente não inferiores a 3 semanas e depois com episódios de chuvas muito concentradas.

Bom em relação a hoje desmintam-me se estiver errado mas acho que já não sentia fresquinho assim durante o dia desde meados de Março...apesar da temperatura não ser assim tão baixa acho que o  vento de nordeste também potenciou a sensação.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (30 Out 2013 às 18:50)

Olá amigos:

Hoje en Huelva cidade, a 45 km de Portugal, ceu despejado,
muito sol, min: 10ºc max: 21,6ºc

Deixo un blog, de una estaçao meteorologica que tengo
en Santa Barbara de Casa, perto de portugal (14 km),
ao norte de Huelva (76 km), y 316 metros de altitude.

*www.santabarbarameteo.blogspot.com*

Aqui podem ver temperaturas registradas.

Ate pronto.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2013 às 06:44)

V.R.S.A.

Bons dias...

Minima: 9.8ºC

Actual: 10.0ºC

Linda lua nova com o nascer do dia!


----------



## ecobcg (31 Out 2013 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi bem fresca, com *6,4ºC* e *9,8ºC* de mínima no Sítio das Fontes e em Carvoeiro, respectivamente. Começa a arrefecer bem.

Neste momento o céu está limpo e o sol brilha...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Out 2013 às 09:28)

V.R.S.A

Ceu limpo, vento quase nulo de N e 16.2ºC


----------

